# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #7578 commando, Άγιος Δημήτριος

## commando

SERVICES:
DNS=10.15.169.10
http://www.commando.awmn
http://www.kythera.awmn
http://www.market.awmn
ftp://ftp.commando.awmn
http://status.commando.awmn:8080
www.90lepta.awmn
http://www.souvlaki.awmn


*******************************************************************
LINKS
5ghz #8029 erasma
5ghz #7284 kokkasgt
5ghz #5078 anman
5ghz #7474 convict
5ghz #9664 Nasos 765
5ghz #7425 Vabiris
5ghz #7056 Pilgrim

*******************************************************************
ACCESS POINT=fonera + omni homemade 9dbi 2.4ghz channel 2 (2417mhz)
CLIENTS
nikxour (#8310)
mihalop (#2885)
stayros (#12187)
stakyrfr (#12564)
ggakis (#1219 :: 
herby (#10742)
konstge (#15462)
*******************************************************************

----------


## acoul

Γιώργο αν χρειαστείς κάτι βάλε φωνή. Μην ξεχάσεις το καπελάκι είναι must στην ταράτσα τέτοιες μέρες  ::

----------


## lakis

Τελικά είσαι έτοιμος ή όχι για ΛΙΝΚ σε Α, δεν έχω νέα σου. 
τηλεφώνησέ μου.
Κώστας Ηλιόπουλος

----------


## commando

χεχε ευχαριστω παιδια για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον ναι ετοιμος ειμαι αυριο απο το πρωι ξεκιναω θα ερθω σε επαφη με τιτανα αλλα και με erasmopunk για να κανονισουμε τις ωρες.Πολυ αντηλιακο και καλη μας τυχη χεχε.

----------


## costas43gr

Αντε Γιωργο καλη τυχη στο ξεκινημα σου και πολλα πιατα στην ταρατσα σου.  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

::   ::  

Αύριοζ...  ::

----------


## commando

το πρωτο λινκ σηκωθηκε με Ερασμα βεβαια στοχευσαμε και το λειτουργουμε σε b και απο δευτερα σε α γιατι δεν ειχε φηντερ ακομα ο Ερασμα.Σηκωθηκε και Αp απο MA311 και ολα καλα προς το παρον.Χιλια ευχαριστω στον Αλφρεδο και βεβαια σε ολους οσους σταθερα και υπομονετικα με βοηθησανε να ανεβει ο κομβος.Ιδιαιτερα βεβαια να ευχαριστησω τον κωστα(Thunder)για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια και τους Choosen,Vego,Digeni,titana,acoul,ifaisto,nvak,nc,alasondro,ice,cha0s, και τον φιλο μου τον τυφεονα βεβαια,και ολους οσους διοργανωσαν και βοηθησαν απο το σεμνιναριο Μικροτικ κ σορυ αν μου διεφυγε κανεις.Παμε γερα!The game is afoot!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Καλορίζικος!!  ::  
Έτοιμος και ο DHCP για το AP σου!  ::

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Γιώργο !!

----------


## erasmospunk

Ωραίος! Θα βρεί καλό λινκ την δευτέρα. Σορρι που δεν ήμουν άμεσα διαθέσιμος αλλά δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες.  ::

----------


## commando

βεβαια σε χτυπαω συνεχεια με -56 και -57 αλλα κανε και συ μια μικροδιορθωση στο πιατο ετσι;Ευχαριστω παιδια και οσοι ετοιμαζεστε για bb ...χεχε ανοιξαμε και σας περιμενουμε οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.Αναμενω αυριο τον καπτεν τιτανα.Acoul εισαι γουρικος ευχαριστω.Τελικα το λαμακι απο το σταντ εσπασε.Παντα γινονται αυτα Σαββατοκυριακο οπου δεν μπορεις να βρεις ηλεκτροκολληση χεχε.Οι νομοι του Μερφυ.!

----------


## erasmospunk

σου είχα στείλει email. Είμαι τελικά ο άρχοντας στις τυχαίες στοχευσεις, και με σένα και με τον ChoOSeN την πρώτη φορά είχε το καλύτερο σήμα, οτι και να έκανα δεν εβγαινε καλύτερο. Μιλάς για τον νόμο του Μέρφι; Τα feeder τα είχα πάρει πριν κανα μήνα...  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Παει ο ενας εμειναν αλλα 2 λινκ (δεν τον κοβω τον ΑMD 500 για πιο πανω)Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε!Με erasmospunk κλειδωσαμε στα 36mbit χαλαρα με -49 σημα προς το παρον.thanks παλι choosen και erasma.Eπειδη εχω δουλιτσα απο Σαββατο θα κλειδωσει το αλλο λινκ.καντε κ απο πανω Ηλιουπολη ενα σκαν μηπως δειτε την ομνι μου οσοι ενδιαφερονται .Ευχαριστω.

----------


## proedros85

Μπράβο παιδιά καλορίζικο το link!!!
Καλη συνέχεια, γεμίστε τις ταράτσες σας!!!!  ::

----------


## commando

Το λινκ με erasma παιζει μια βδομαδα τωρα σταθεροτατα αναμενω και ατομα απο ψηλοτερα Ηλιουπολη κλπ να κανουμε τεστ για λινκ υπαρχει η ομνι μου που εκπεμπει στο καναλι 3

----------


## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan που έγινε στις 21 Ιουνίου, Γιώργο το άργησα "λίγο" ...  :: 



> 1: * -37 awmn-4266 00:09:5B:2F:80:BD infrastructure Channel:7
> 2: * -54 awmn-8029-erasma (test) 00:09:5B:91:5F:03 infrastructure Channel:9
> 3: * -62 awmn-8221-titanas 00:0B:6B:4D:5A:E4 infrastructure Channel:10
> 4: * -63 DIGENIS AP AWMN 1124 00:03:2F:24:94:3A infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -65 awmn-431_mezger 00:09:5B:74:5F:1D infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -65 awmn-7284 psaxno bb 00:30:4F:2F:CE:8A infrastructure Channel:1
> 7: * -83 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 8: * -84 awmn-2030-8726-test 00:0B:6B:4D:5A:B0 infrastructure Channel:8
> 9: * -87 awmn-6353-petaloudas 00:0B:6B:36:BA:B0 infrastructure Channel:7
> 10: * -89 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 infrastructure Channel:11

----------


## commando

ευχαριστω παραπολυ και ο,τι το ηθελα να στειλω μερικα mail ακομα.Υποψη πριν παω διακοπες θα βγαλω δημοπρασια το κρανος που ξεχασες χεχε!Αντε τα λεμε.

----------


## commando

σημερα βγηκε αλλο ενα προγραμματισμενο λινκ με peaceful warrior οποτε εχουμε μονο εκκρεμοτητα να δουμε απο Κατσαρο αν βγει κατι (-75db με 60αρι πιατο τον πιανω),τωρα παω για 2ο DEPON γιατι μαλλον την αρπαξα την θερμοπληξια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Σε έχω ρωτήσει εάν βλέπεις προς Αργ/λη;

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Γιώργο, άντε για ξεκούραση τώρα  ::  !!

----------


## commando

οχι κοκι αν θυμασαι σε παλιο μασομητινγκ που σου εδειξα φωτο ειχα τελεια οπτικη με Διγενη φαινεται κ στις φωτο στον κομβο μου μονο που πριν 2 μηνες χτιστηκε πολυκατοικια μπροστα του κ τον εχασα κ αρχισα να τρεχω κ πανικοβλητος.Τα σημεια καλης οπτικης μου +-10 μοιρες ειναι προς ice,petalouda,και mbjp.Μολις στανιαρω θα παω πανω να βγαλω φωτο με φουλ ζουμ γιατι αυτες ειναι πριν 5 μηνες.
Ευχαριστω τον acoul για το δανεικο φηντερ κ τον νεαρο Ανδρεα (Peaceful Warrior) για την ταχυτητα κ που ακολουθησε τις συμβουλες μου να βαλει αντιριδες ωστε εν τελει να εχουμε ενα καλο κοντινο λινκ στα καθαρα 13m/bit κ απο τις 2 πλευρες μας απο το wrap του κ 0 ισχυ κ στα 2 φηντερ κ -52 σημα.Ενω ο ΑΜD Κ6 500 του pc μου ειναι μια χαρα στα 50% αν καταργησω την pci ΜΑ311 για το 4ο λινκ ισως πεσει κι αλλο γιατι αυτη τραβαει πολλους πορους.

----------


## commando

Ο κομβος (AMD K6III-500MHZ-SOYO5EMA+)περασε το τεστ ride καυσωνα του Αυγουστου χωρις διακοπες(AMD forever)
To status εχει ως εξης:
1 λινκ σε a με erasma full Nstreme 48mbit 
1 λινκ σε a με kokkasgt full Nstreme 48mbit 
1 ap με ΜΑ311 κ 9db omni στο καναλι 3 με 1 client 
1 if σε αναμονη για λινκ a 
1 ups 500VA σε αδιαβροχο κουτι GEWISS για αδιαλειπτη παροχη ρευματος
Στατιστικα κομβου απο 6/8 απο τον φιλο Thunder στο http://mrtg.thunder.awmn/
Η CPU στα 50%
Αναμενεται το στησιμο σερβερ μολις βρω καταλληλη μητρικη για AMD (γιατι μονο ΑΜD βαζω)για τις πρωτες υπηρεσιες.Καλο χειμωνα.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πρέπει να ζητήσεις να στο μεταφέρουν στους Ενεργούς ΑΧ&ΒΧ κόμβους...  ::

----------


## commando

μπα θελει 3 λινκ για ΑΧ/ΒΧ κ τωρα εχω 2 ενεργα σημερα με ενημερωσε ο acoul οτι απο katsaro δεν με πιανανε οταν τεσταραν.Αλλο ενα λινκ με Μικροτικ 2.9.6 σε ταρατσοpc με Nstreme θα ηταν ο,τι πρεπει κ αντε να παω 75% cpu αλλα δεν παιζει τιποτα ακομα.....
Επαναλαμβανω οποιος ειναι γυρω στο Νοσοκομειο Μεταξα απο Πειραια κ οποιος ειναι γυρω απο Ice στην Ηλιουπολη κ θελει λινκ ας στειλει mail.

----------


## commando

o κομβος θα πεσει λιγο λογω αλλαγων στον ιστο.

edit back online ανεβηκε και το 3ο λινκ με peaceful warrior θα γινει αιτηση μεταφορας στους ΑΧ-ΒΧ

----------


## commando

Η ΔΕΗ μας ανακοινωσε διακοπη στις 13 Νοεμβριου απο 0900 μεχρι 1400 οποτε ενημερωνω ολους τους clients κ bb οτι εκεινη την μερα και μεχρι να γυρισω απο δουλεια δηλαδη 6-7 ο κομβος θα ειναι down δεν πιστευω να αντεξει το Ups οποτε παει και το uptime των 100 ημερων....
Κωλο Δεη.. :  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
edit τελικα ο κομβος δεν επεσε...

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πό ρε... Τώρα είδα τις pics.. 
ΛοΛ! Τον router ακόμα κρεμασμένο σαν πινακίδα τον έχεις;; Με συρματόσχοινο;;; ΛοΛ!  ::   ::   ::  Θα στον πάρει ο αέρας!  ::

----------


## commando

> Πό ρε... Τώρα είδα τις pics.. 
> ΛοΛ! Τον router ακόμα κρεμασμένο σαν πινακίδα τον έχεις;; Με συρματόσχοινο;;; ΛοΛ!    Θα στον πάρει ο αέρας!


Nαι ρε σαπιε περιπου αλλα ειναι παλια αυτη η φωτο τωρα ειναι και με ροζ τουλια για να φιλτραρει τον αερα στους αεραγωγους και τοβαλα ετσι να το κουναει ο αερας για να πεφτει η σκονη κατω και να μην μαζευεται στις καρτες και κανει με την υγρασια βραχυκυκλωμα και μου καψει τιποτα!Καντο και συ ετσι.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  η καλυτερα βαλτον στο σκοινι που απλωνετε τα ρουχα γιατι ο ρουτερ σου ειναι σουρωτηρι απο κατω θα στεγνωνει καλυτερα ετσι και δεν θα μπαινουν μεσα και μυρμηγκια...

----------


## commando

Υστερα απο 5 μηνες ο router κολλησε χτες το βραδυ και το κοιταω προς το παρον φαινεται πως κολλησε το σαπιο το ανεμιστηρακι της cpu και ζοριστηκε πολυ .και μια αντισταση του τροφοδοτικου επισης την πηρε μπαλα.

----------


## erasmospunk

xixixixi πάει το uptime σου!  ::

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::  ασε μη μου το θυμιζεις 130 μερες Uptime κ βαλε σνιφ!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Anyway εβγαλα το ανεμιστηρακι που ειχε γινει ενα σωμα δεν κουνιοταν τιποτα
Σε BW test στα 40 total γιατι εχω κατω τον Kokkasgt καλα παιζει δεν κολλαει προς το παρον.
Ιδου η καμμενη αντισταση κ ο φουσκωμενος πυκνωτης .


Οποτε παμε για τροφο...μηπως να βαλω pico?

----------


## erasmospunk

Όχι, μην πάρεις pico, έχει μικρή ισχύ.

Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνεις resize τις φωτό σου;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν αξιζει τον κοπο Γιωργο να βαλεις pico και βλακειες, πεταξου μεχρι Καραχρηστο και βαλε ενα 400αρι να ξεμπερδευεις, αναλωσημα ειναι ολα.
Αν δεν καταφερεις να φτιαξεις το ανεμηστιρακι βαλε ενα καινουριο να υσηχασεις (εχει και εκει).

----------


## acoul

ball bearing ή embedded και ξεσκάς ...  ::

----------


## commando

thanks guys τελικα θα βαλω νεο τροφο μολις βγαλω τα παγακια απο τη μυτη μου!!!!!!χεχε!  ::   ::   ::  
@ acoul στα embedded η cpu σαν AMD υπαρχει να αναγνωριζεται? γιατι ειμαι κολλημενος με την μπαλα u know! 
ps τι κανανε σημερα 3 ατομα στην ταρατσα του acoul?What is cooking?

----------


## commando

ο κομβος up υστερα απο 1μιση ωρα διακοπη ΔΕΗ

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πόπο, τι downtimes είναι αυτά;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

δεν ξερω ποιος με γκαντεμιασε......

----------


## Ifaistos

Είναι επειδή αύριο φεύγουν τα καλικατζαράκια  ::   ::   ::  

Πάρε λίγο αγιασμό να ρίξεις, μην βρει ζεστό το κουτί και μείνει κανένα μέσα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

φτου σκορδα απεταξαμην τον Σατανα.τι διαολο χριστιανος ορθοδοξος και με ταυτοτητα!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ο κομβος ισως πεσει σε λιγο λογω γενικης διακοπης ρευματος.
Edit ηρθε το ρευμα λιγο downtime 10 minutes
http://www.erasma.awmn/smokeping/AWMN.bb.Commando.html

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Προχτες οπως βλεπετε και απο την υπογραφη μου εκλεισα 1 χρονο στο δικτυο ενω ειμαι μελος των BB 5-6 μηνες.
Επιφυλασσομαι για κερασματα κλπ ,ειδικα στα παδια που βοηθησαν τον ρημαδι τον κομβο μου physically και virtually.
Το μονο που θυμαμαι ηταν οτι περσι εβλεπα στο wind περιπου 300-320 bb εγγεγραμμενα και τωρα βλεπουμε διπλασια.
Μακαρι να βρω μια καλυτερη δουλεια με περισσοτερο χρονο free για αναπτυξη του κομβου και υπηρεσιων.
happy μου birthday και ευχαριστω AWMN(δηλαδη ολους..βαλε και τον Συλλογο αντε..Peace brothers)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

και πάνω που λέγαμε ποιος θα πληρώσει στο ΟΠΕ meeting  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

O κομβος δεν ρουταρει προς το παρον προς AWMN, ισως λογω κακοκαιριας εχει πεσει ο Kokkasgt ,επισης εχει πεσει ο Erasma βλεπε αντιρηδα κλπ,οποτε εχω ενα μονο λινκ με τον 8726 του οποιου εχουν πεσει τα bb κ ετσι δεν βγαινω προς AWMN και σας γραφω απο το μεταξυ μας vpn τωρα
Μολις ανεβει κατι θα ενημερωσω.  ::   ::   :: 
edit ο κομβος οκ ρουταρει προς AWMN τωρα.

----------


## commando

Aυριο πρωι αν δε βρεχει ισως πεσει ο κομβος μερικες ωρες για συντηρηση, εγκατασταση θερμιστορ και κατι αλλα.

----------


## commando

o κομβος μαλλον σημερα τελικα θα πεσει καποιο χρονο λογω συντηρησης.
edit o ρουτερ θα παραμεινει εντος για ελεγχο και την νυχτα ωστε να δω οτι πανε ολα καλα και με το διμεταλικο θερμιστορ απο αυριο το πρωι θα αρχισω διαδικασια να ανεβει παλι στην ταρατσα.
Εγινε αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου,μπηκε 4πλος ανταπτορας βγηκε η καρτα γραφικων και βλεπουμε.....
Υπομονη οι πελατες και τα BB.

----------


## commando

ΒΑCK ONLINE
Αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου +1 4πλος+bimetal thermistor+4o if+Kαλωδιωσεις.
.Αν υπαρχει προβλημα επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου.
Ο θερμιστορ εμεινε ολη νυχτα και δουλεψε κανονικα οποτε και στην ταρατσα δεν πιστευω να βγαλει προβλημα.Αν υπαρξει προβλημα θα ενημερωσω εδω παλι.Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## senius

*super*, και με πιο πολλά link.!!!

----------


## commando

> *super*, και με πιο πολλά link.!!!


Οταν λειπει ο πατερας μου και μπορω ανενοχλητος να πηγαινω ταρατσαδα αρχιζουν οι βροχες.Ευχαριστω παντως.!!!

----------


## commando

O router quaggaristike .Thanks Thunder,cha0s
Θα φτιαξω κ ενα μινι cd me image ωστε να γλυτωνουμε το mpk installer κ να θελει μονο conf k to backup σας.

----------


## senius

> O router quaggaristike .Thanks Thunder,cha0s
> Θα φτιαξω κ ενα μινι cd me image ωστε να γλυτωνουμε το mpk installer κ να θελει μονο conf k to backup σας.


Μπράβω και σ΄ανώτερα. Μιά απο τα ίδια κι εγω , το απόγευμα ελα απο τον nasos765, θα φερω δυο δισκους να τους φτιάξει ο Τhunder με quagga και new version mikrotik για τον senius.!!
Πέρνα απο nasos να σε δουμε λίγο, ντέ?

----------


## commando

ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ΑΥΡΙΟ!!!
ανακοινωση ΔΕΗ για διακοπη απο 7.30 μεχρι 14.00.
Α ρε καταρεμενε υποσταθμε!
edit τελικα δεν πεσαμε σημερα τυχεροι ημασταν

----------


## JollyRoger

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  router.jollyroger.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|               gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                 gw-erasma.commando.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

γιατί μαμά δε φτάνω στο 10.32.55.44 ??  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> γιατί μαμά δε φτάνω στο 10.32.55.44 ??


Μαλον σε λαθος σημειο εχεις στησει τον κομβο....  ::   ::  
Δεν σε παει καθολου....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> γιατί μαμά δε φτάνω στο 10.32.55.44 ??  
> 
> 
> Μαλον σε λαθος σημειο εχεις στησει τον κομβο....   
> Δεν σε παει καθολου....


άστα να πάνε!  ::  γλυτώνω απο τη μία, την τρώω απο την άλλη!

----------


## commando

ακυρο η διακοπη της ΔΕΗ αυριο θαναι.Τωρα για trace τι ποσταρετε στο κομβο μου ,στο που δε φτανω σημερα να ποσταρετε ,αφου δεν εχω ποτε προβλημα εδω κ 9 μηνες,οποτε ισως ειχε ριξει στιγμιαια η επαιζε ο ερασμα σημερα αν κ τa λινκ με seaman γενικα λαγκαρουν.Ευχαριστω

----------


## senius

Στην λούμπα.... φίλε Γιώργο, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> ακυρο η διακοπη της ΔΕΗ αυριο θαναι.Τωρα για trace τι ποσταρετε στο κομβο μου ,στο που δε φτανω σημερα να ποσταρετε ,αφου δεν εχω ποτε προβλημα εδω κ 9 μηνες,οποτε ισως ειχε ριξει στιγμιαια η επαιζε ο ερασμα σημερα αν κ τa λινκ με seaman γενικα λαγκαρουν.Ευχαριστω


τι routing τρέχεις αγαπητέ commando που _δεν_ δημιουργεί ποτέ πρόβλημα? Γιατί μετά απο κανα 5λεπτο που πήρα τηλέφωνο τον έρασμο και ασχολήθηκε έστρωσε το θέμα.... μήπως... έχεις κανα μαμα bgp και κράταγε καμια σαπιοδιαδρομή? Μπάς?

-παρακαλώ

edit: χμμ.. quagga είδα στο http://www.routers.awmn άλλα το σκάλωμα σε σένα ήταν επι κανα 10λεπτο και μετά πήρα τον έρασμο... τώρα τι να σε πώ...

----------


## Philip

```
show ip route
K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.1.1, ppp2
```

*Commando* κοίταξε λίγο αυτό...
Δεν είναι καλό είναι να ανακοινώνουμε 0.0.0.0 (βέβαια από ότι έχω κοιτάξει πάρα πολλοί το ανακοινώνουν :: )
Εδω έχει και οδηγίες http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853
Εαν χρειαστείς βοήθεια να το φτιάξουμε πάρε με Voip.

*---Philip---*

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ακυρο η διακοπη της ΔΕΗ αυριο θαναι.Τωρα για trace τι ποσταρετε στο κομβο μου ,στο που δε φτανω σημερα να ποσταρετε ,αφου δεν εχω ποτε προβλημα εδω κ 9 μηνες,οποτε ισως ειχε ριξει στιγμιαια η επαιζε ο ερασμα σημερα αν κ τa λινκ με seaman γενικα λαγκαρουν.Ευχαριστω
> 
> 
> τι routing τρέχεις αγαπητέ commando που _δεν_ δημιουργεί ποτέ πρόβλημα? Γιατί μετά απο κανα 5λεπτο που πήρα τηλέφωνο τον έρασμο και ασχολήθηκε έστρωσε το θέμα.... μήπως... έχεις κανα μαμα bgp και κράταγε καμια σαπιοδιαδρομή? Μπάς?
> 
> -παρακαλώ
> 
> edit: χμμ.. quagga είδα στο http://www.routers.awmn άλλα το σκάλωμα σε σένα ήταν επι κανα 10λεπτο και μετά πήρα τον έρασμο... τώρα τι να σε πώ...


Tωρα το ειδα ειπαμε απο ερασμα εφταιγε δεν ειχε μπει καν μεσα στο ρουτερ μου.Eχει quagga κλπ το 0.0.0.0 δεν δημιουργει προβλημα.Ευχαριστω.
*******************************************************
Ο κομβος down λογω διακοπης ΔΕΗ λογικα μετα τις 7 up

----------


## JollyRoger

> Tωρα το ειδα ειπαμε απο ερασμα εφταιγε δεν ειχε μπει καν μεσα στο ρουτερ μου.Eχει quagga κλπ το 0.0.0.0 δεν δημιουργει προβλημα.Ευχαριστω.
> *******************************************************
> Ο κομβος down λογω διακοπης ΔΕΗ λογικα μετα τις 7 up


ρε commando... ποιός το έδινε το άκυρο ρούτ στον έρασμα? μη λέμε οτι να και ότι να 'ναι...

-παρακαλώ

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Tωρα το ειδα ειπαμε απο ερασμα εφταιγε δεν ειχε μπει καν μεσα στο ρουτερ μου.Eχει quagga κλπ το 0.0.0.0 δεν δημιουργει προβλημα.Ευχαριστω.
> *******************************************************
> Ο κομβος down λογω διακοπης ΔΕΗ λογικα μετα τις 7 up
> 
> 
> ρε commando... ποιός το έδινε το άκυρο ρούτ στον έρασμα? μη λέμε οτι να και ότι να 'ναι...
> 
> -παρακαλώ


το σαπιο του κεφαλι το εδινε αμα σου λεω εγω ακου με.....  ::   ::   :: 
Aλλα εσενα ειπαμε σε θελω εκει σκοπια να τον πρηζεις ,ειδικα αμα λειπω ....  ::   ::   ::   ::  


************** 
ο κομβος up and running

----------


## JollyRoger

σκοπός ευπειθώς αναφέρω:

να χαρώ το traffic shapping σου!



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  router.jollyroger.awmn -    1 |  157 |  156 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-erasma.commando.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |    2 |   32 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.209 -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |   53 |  281 |   15 |
|                 gw-kokkasgt.seaman.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |   54 |  188 |   63 |
|                gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn -    0 |  156 |  156 |    0 |   57 |  172 |   31 |
|               gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn -    0 |  156 |  156 |    0 |   61 |  265 |   47 |
|                gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |  156 |  156 |    0 |   63 |  266 |   47 |
|                   gw-sw1jra.foobar.awmn -    0 |  156 |  156 |    0 |   90 |  219 |   63 |
|                            10.30.58.254 -    0 |  156 |  156 |   15 |   88 |  265 |  109 |
|                     mikrotik.space.awmn -    0 |  156 |  156 |    0 |   93 |  469 |   62 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## commando

απαρταδεκτο πας καλλιθεα μεσω Νικαιας?Κανε ενα λινκ προς Panoz μερια.Στις 2200 με 0100 εχει πολυ τραφικ το λινκ με Νικαια οπως και τα επομενα τι να κανουμε στα 16 ειναι λιμιτ αν θυμαμαι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> απαρταδεκτο πας καλλιθεα μεσω Νικαιας?Κανε ενα λινκ προς Panoz μερια.Στις 2200 με 0100 εχει πολυ τραφικ το λινκ με Νικαια οπως και τα επομενα τι να κανουμε στα 16 ειναι λιμιτ αν θυμαμαι.


αν το "τι να κάνουμε" ήταν ερώτηση....

τότε μια πρακτική λύση που σώνει κατα πολύ το θέμα είναι

αν πιάνει το λινκ 18/18, να 'χεις κομμένα τα 3,4 στα 16 που είπες...

αλλα υποπτεύομαι οτι το λινκ πιάνει 25 (12/12) και με τα 16 που λες απο κάθε μεριά πας στα 32 και μπουκώνει...

πιάνει τουλάχιστον 33-34 μεγαμπίτ σταθερά για να είσαι καλυμένος με το 16?

(ξέρεις ε, αυτή είναι η χύμα version traffic shapping, η προβλεπέ είναι πολύ πιο κουτσουρεμένη σε bandwitdh... κάτι σαν το 1/3 αντι για το μισο που λέω)

----------


## JollyRoger

να 'σαι καλά ρε κομμάντο που δίνεις βάση να μη πακετώνεις τους γύρω σου...
 ::   ::   ::   ::  



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  router.jollyroger.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    7 |   31 |    0 |
|                 gw-erasma.commando.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    7 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.209 -    0 |   13 |   13 |   78 |  145 |  250 |  172 |
|                 gw-kokkasgt.seaman.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |   78 |  153 |  250 |  156 |
|                gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn -    0 |   13 |   12 |   79 |  132 |  188 |  156 |
|               gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn -    0 |   12 |   12 |   93 |  147 |  187 |  187 |
|                              10.22.0.15 -    0 |   12 |   12 |   78 |  160 |  203 |  187 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## ChoOSeN

> να 'σαι καλά ρε κομμάντο που δίνεις βάση να μη πακετώνεις τους γύρω σου...
>     
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> ...


Είδες τι είναι η ζωή χωρίς StyX;;
Εάν ο Γιάννης αποφασίσει να κεντράρει το link μας θα είσαι μιά χαρούλα..  ::

----------


## Neuro

Ο commando είναι εδώ και κάμποσες μέρες, εκτός Αθήνας για δουλειά. Με δυσκολία συνδέεται (μέσο modem) στο Internet. Αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας, μέχρι να επιστρέψει.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ο commando είναι εδώ και κάμποσες μέρες, εκτός Αθήνας για δουλειά. Με δυσκολία συνδέεται (μέσο modem) στο Internet. Αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας, μέχρι να επιστρέψει.


ωραίο... πρόσβαση άλλος δεν έχει?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> Ο commando είναι εδώ και κάμποσες μέρες, εκτός Αθήνας για δουλειά. Με δυσκολία συνδέεται (μέσο modem) στο Internet. Αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας, μέχρι να επιστρέψει.
> 
> 
> ωραίο... πρόσβαση άλλος δεν έχει?


Έχω εγώ access στον router του.. Τι θές να κάνεις;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Έχω εγώ access στον router του.. Τι θές να κάνεις;


τι _θέλω_???

ενα ανθρώπινο τραφικ σέιπινγκ που να κρατάει το πινγκ κάτω απο 20ms... τι να θέλω κι εγώ?...  ::  ... 

μόνο που πρέπει να γίνει σε συνεργασία με τον απέναντι, δεν αρκεί ο ρούτερ του κομμάντο, καθώς επίσης θα πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να το εγκρίνει ο ίδιος....

----------


## commando

ενημερωσε με αν συνεχιζει και εχει το οκ ο choosen i o erasma i o thunder να ανεβασουν το λιμιτ με kokkasgt αν κ υποπτευομαι οτι δεν φταει αυτο .αν εχεις παλι το ιδιο προβλημα θα ριξω το λινκ να δουμε μηπως φταiει το Kokkasgt.Εχω και εδω Μτικ με port frwding αλλα επεσε h dsl και μονο apo web λιγα μπορω να κανω.Τα λεμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν έχω το ίδιο prob επειδή σηκώθηκε το erasma-styx και δεν περνάω απο σένα...

παρόλα αυτά μόλις ευκαιρήσεις, θα ήταν καλό να το μέτραγες και να το ρύθμιζες το εν λόγω λινκ, αφού είναι θέμα τύχης το να μπουκώσει...  :: 

(και όπως είδες μπουκώνει πολύ ώρες-ώρες.... αν θες τπτ απο δω πες!  :: )

----------


## commando

πως σηκωθηκε ειχε πεσει?Μηπως βαλανε 2 μετρα πιατο τωρα?Ειναι στα υποψην το λινκ αυτο να κεντραριστει καλυτερα απο τον Πανο(Kokkasgt)γιατι εχει φτασει τα -70 απο -55.Εχω στειλει pm.Δεν θα ξαναμπουκωσει παντως.θα φτιαχτει κ το ts(16-16 ολο τα 3,4 ειναι λιγοτερο βεβαια δε θυμαμαι ποσο) 
Απο μενα ειναι μια χαρα.Thanks για την σκοπια στο ρουτερ μου κομαντος
και thanks ιδιαιτερα τους φιλους που εχουν access κ το προσεχουν.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> πως σηκωθηκε ειχε πεσει?Μηπως βαλανε 2 μετρα πιατο τωρα?Ειναι στα υποψην το λινκ αυτο να κεντραριστει καλυτερα απο τον Πανο(Kokkasgt)γιατι εχει φτασει τα -70 απο -55.Εχω στειλει pm.Δεν θα ξαναμπουκωσει παντως.θα φτιαχτει κ το ts(16-16 ολο τα 3,4 ειναι λιγοτερο βεβαια δε θυμαμαι ποσο) 
> Απο μενα ειναι μια χαρα.Thanks για την σκοπια στο ρουτερ μου κομαντος
> και thanks ιδιαιτερα τους φιλους που εχουν access κ το προσεχουν.


Commande..
-55 με 1 db κ μικρά πιατάκια.. 
Επίσης 22/22 Mbps απλό *a*.. 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Commande..
> -55 με 1 db κ μικρά πιατάκια.. 
> Επίσης 22/22 Mbps απλό *a*..




τι εγινε ανεβηκες παλι? στα 9 μετρα πηγες?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> τι εγινε ανεβηκες παλι? στα 9 μετρα πηγες?


Μπά.!! Απλά κεντράραμε!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

οι χρηστες erasmospunk,koum6984,nefalim και choosen εχουν προωθηθει απο μενα με αιτημα ban στο συλλογο.
.Αν δεν γινει αυτο παρακαλω για την διαγραφη μου και παραχωρηση του υπολοιπου της συνδρομης μου σε καποιον φοιτητη μηχανολογιας.


edit 
ευχαριστω το σωμα των συντονιστων για την αμεση αντιδραση ,ελπιζω να συνετιστουν καποιοι.
Γιωργος aka commando

----------


## commando

Πιθανη διακοπη λογω ρευματος  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
το ρευμα επανηλθε ολα καλα το ρελε power on δεν επαιξε οποτε τον αναψα μεσ τη βροχη manual.

----------


## manoskol

Γιώργο όποτε μπορεις κάνε ενα reset το interface του ap σου γιατι δεν περναει πακέτα.... τουλάχιστον ετσι φαίνεται...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

κι αν μπορούσες να εξαφανίσεις κι αυτό, τώρα που είναι δεδομένο οτι γίνεται, θα ήταν κίνηση που δείχνει ενδιαφέρον και για κανα γείτονα...



```
router.commando.awmn> show ip route 0.0.0.0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
  Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0, best
  * 213.5.161.1, via ppp3
```



edit:


```
C>* 192.168.1.1/32 is directly connected, ppp0
C>* 192.168.2.2/32 is directly connected, ppp2
C>* 213.5.161.1/32 is directly connected, ppp3
```

έλα ρε μλκ... έλεος...  :: 

πάρε κι εσύ full shared dsl τώρα απο εναλακτικούς!  ::

----------


## commando

> κι αν μπορούσες να εξαφανίσεις κι αυτό, τώρα που είναι δεδομένο οτι γίνεται, θα ήταν κίνηση που δείχνει ενδιαφέρον και για κανα γείτονα...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> router.commando.awmn> show ip route 0.0.0.0
> Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
>   Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0, best
>   * 213.5.161.1, via ppp3
> ...


παρε και συ μια προσφορα μλκα απο ενα dragster.Mετα παρε φορα και τα υπολοιπα εννοουνται.Ασχολησου με κατι αλλο στη ζωη σου περα απο τα default gateway των routers.
@manoskol Οπως σουπα μαλλον ο φιλος σου εχει packet loss για καποιο λογο οι αλλοι pingarontai κανονικα.
Στο σκαν το ap βγαζει αλλα αρα το ραδιο ειναι καλο αν τυχον καποιο Hidden ssid εχει καταλαβει το καναλι 2 θα το ψαξω.Θα στειλω sms σε clients να μου πουν αν μπαινουν κανονικα.

Edit oι clients αναφερουν ολα καλα ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## JollyRoger

α ναι συγνώμη τρισμέγιστε... ξέχασα το συλλογικό σου μοττο... 

πώς το 'χες πει να δεις... χαχαχαχαχα....  :: 


υποκλίνομαι...  :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


(υγ. ευτυχώς που τελικά δε σου στειλα το μηνυματάκι που έγραψα το μεσημέρι που έλεγε οτι παρόλες τις εξυπνάδες που έγραψες, προσφερόμουνα να σε βοηθήσω μπας και δει η περιοχή καμια ασπρη μερα...  :: ...)

----------


## commando

no problemo ημουν απο τους πρωτους που τοχα δοκιμασει το μαρκαρισμα internet αντι για default gateaway αλλα δεν επαιξε στο i-call που ειναι ιδιαζουσα περιπτωση k συνεχεια το πεταγε εξω κ παρομοιως ρωτησα φιλους εδω μεσα απο Νικαια κ απο Αγ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟ κ δεν τους επαιζε.
θα το μελετησω εξαλλου η λιστα με τα default ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ας ειμαι ο τελευταιος που θα το αλλαξει,οποτε τι να σου πω θα κανω καποια αποπειρα στο μελλον μεχρι στιγμης πιο πολυ φοβαμαι την ΔΕΗ για downtime παρα κατι αλλο.

----------


## JollyRoger

η δοκιμή που αναφέρεις έγινε με το τελευταίο συστηματάκι που μένει με internet ο ρουτερ? ...

Για σενάριο 2 ημερών σου μιλάω... όχι για το παλιο....  ::

----------


## commando

οχι βεβαια με το παλιο.Ενημερωσε σχετικα ολους με ποστ κλπ κλπ κυριως οσους ειναι γνωστοι μου και ειναι αθηνα στανταρ πχ Tompap, thunder rainbow,dsfak ωστε οταν ερθω απο επαρχια να εχω πληροφορηση απο αυτους που εχω contact σχετικα πιο αμεσο να δρομολογησω τις αλλαγες και να δω πως παει σε βαθος μιας βδομαδας,αφου θα εχουν αλλαξει και οι αλλοι.
Thanks for the info ο κομβουχος αναχωρει για Ροδο(ιδου το πηδημα!)

----------


## JollyRoger

************




> ...


....
*Σάββατο 09/06/2007 11:22 - Edited by sokratisg*
Έγινε ένα edit στην αναφορά του ChoOsen. Παρακαλώ να ηρεμήσετε λίγο.


[edit after moderation που δεν ενημερώθηκα]
ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε μοντερέιτορ, άλλα δεν βγάζω νόημα πλέον απο το post μου και δεν θυμάμαι και τι έλεγε, οπότε διέγραψα και το υπόλοιπο...

----------


## commando

α ρε SOYO θεα Ι love you σε φαγαν τα συμφεροντα!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ο ρουτερ ειναι ακομα ζωντανος παρα τις διακοπες και τα σκαμπανεβασματα.
Ευχαριστουμε SOYO.

----------


## commando

O κομβος down σε λιγο για συντηρηση και εργασιες

----------


## commando

up again προστεθηκε κ ενα if ΑΜΒΙΤ για κοντινο bb με Νasos765

----------


## senius

> up again προστεθηκε κ ενα if ΑΜΒΙΤ για κοντινο bb με Νasos765


Και κουμπάρος, ποιός?

----------


## commando

ζητειται κουμπαρος με σκαφος ,BMW X5 ,βιλα στην Εκαλη ,και εξοχικο στις Μαλβιδες λογω αναγκων της μελλουσας συζυγου.Εγγυημενο routing απο μερους μου πληροφοριες εντος  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Εάν δεν είμαι εγώ κουμπάρος θέλω πίσω το feeder μου.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Εάν δεν είμαι εγώ κουμπάρος θέλω πίσω το feeder μου.


Neuro, άργησες το* link* nasos765 & commando είναι κουμπαριά από μένα εδώ και μήνες, έχω το *R* που λένε, οπότε πάρε το feeder πίσω, θα του δώσω άλλο του Γιώργου.

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Έτσι χαλάνε οι κουμπαριές!!!  ::  

Καλά, αν έχεις σκάφος, Χ5, βίλα στην Εκάλη, εξοχικό στις Μαλδίβες και ένα Nokia κινητό που θέλει ο commando, χάρισμα σου.  ::  

Καταγγέλλω τις προικοθηρίες των μεγαλο-μεσαιο-κομβούχων και τα συνοικέσια των links. Χάθηκε η αγάπη και το συναίσθημα στο awmn.
Θα μείνω ένας φτωχός πλην τίμιος μικρο-κομβούχος.
(Εδώ πέφτει μουσική, μπαλέτο και χαμηλός φωτισμός και η Μαρινέλλα να σπαράζει: "Άνοιξε πέτρα να διαβώ, έχασα το link που αγαπώ ...")


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

> Εγγυημενο routing απο μερους μου πληροφοριες εντος


Γιώργο για δες εδω : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-proxy. ... .1/graphs/ , και πες μου αξίζει να ενώσουμε τα traffic μας ?

Λοιπόν ειμαι εκτος Αθήνας, ερχομαι μεθαύριο, οπότε Γιώργο την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται θα εχω αγοράσει πιατο και CM9 που μου λείπουνε, να βγάλουμε το link μας.

Εχω μια *ανησυχία μόνο* στο σκανάρισμα, ..... μήπως *δυσκολευτώ* να σε πιάσω, ..... λόγω τεράστιας οπτικής απόστασης που είμαστε. 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Τα άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:

wireless
inet

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Εγγυημενο routing απο μερους μου πληροφοριες εντος      
> 
> 
> Γιώργο για δες εδω : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-proxy. ... .1/graphs/ , και πες μου αξίζει να ενώσουμε τα traffic μας ?
> 
> Λοιπόν ειμαι εκτος Αθήνας, ερχομαι μεθαύριο, οπότε Γιώργο την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται θα εχω αγοράσει πιατο και CM9 που μου λείπουνε, να βγάλουμε το link μας.
> 
> Εχω μια *ανησυχία μόνο* στο σκανάρισμα, ..... μήπως *δυσκολευτώ* να σε πιάσω, ..... λόγω τεράστιας οπτικής απόστασης που είμαστε.


Δε λες που επαθα ηλιαση πανω κατω γιατι το ρημαδι το 2.9.27 δεν αγαπουσε την AMBIT που εβαλα και ειχα και διαφορα shutdown ,το σκαναρισμα θα με πειραξει.....
Και εγω δεν εχω ξανασκαναρει στα 150 μετρα και παιζει να χρειαστω τον senius που δεν εχει μυωπια να μου δινει στιγμα.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Και εγω δεν εχω ξανασκαναρει στα 150 μετρα και παιζει να χρειαστω τον senius που δεν εχει μυωπια να μου δινει στιγμα.......


Φοβάμαι οτι θα ........ κάψω πατούσα, για το link αυτό.

Ετοίμαζε *ψυγειάκι* με ΜΠΎΡΕΣ,.... πάλι μάγκες σας έκανα κουμπάρε Γιώργο.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

πριν λιγο τελειωσαν οι εργασιες μικροδουλιτσες παντα θα υπαρχουν.
Βγηκε νεο λινκ με Nasos765 στα 5Ghz και δοκιμαστικα σε both tcp turbo 50mbit κινηση λογω πολυ μικρης αποστασης.
Δυστυχως οι αξιες στο μικροτικ που ειναι οι cm6 κ cm9 αποδειχτηκαν αναντικαταστατες.
Η *ambit atheros* δεν μπορεσε να δωσει πανω απο 20-26 mbit ενω βεβαια για καποιο κουφο λογο ενω ειναι ΑR5213 δεν εχει κ turbo mode.
Καλοριζικοι και ελπιζω να μην μας τα χαλασει ο καυσωνας αν ερθει....

----------


## senius

> πριν λίγο τελειώσαν οι εργασίες μικροδουλιτσες παντα θα υπάρχουν.
> Βγήκε νέο λινκ με Nasos765


Καλορίζικο το νέο link σας κουμπάρε, οσο για τις CM9 ότι πληρώνεις ... παίρνεις.

----------


## senius

Γιώργο δες λίγο την cm6 που έχεις με nasos765, πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## nikpet

Κάποια άσχετα Post μεταφέρθηκαν στο recycle bin (ούτε καν στο off topic δεν άξιζαν να βρίσκονται)...

Προσωπικά δεν θα εισηγηθώ κανένα ban, διότι θεωρώ πως είστε για λύπηση με βάση τα συγκεκριμένα posts που κάνατε (no offence)...

Δεν εγγυώμαι όμως τίποτα για τους υπόλοιπους mods που δεν νομίζω να δείξουν την δική μου επιείκεια σε αυτό το άθλιο και συνάμα γελοίο spam που κάνετε κατ' επανάληψη...

Μέτα λύπης,
Χρήστος

 ::

----------


## commando

Υστερα απο δοκιμαστικη περιοδο ενα μηνα φαινεται ο ΑMD server να τα πηγαινει καλα .
Eγινε στο πρωτο ποστ update με τις πρωτες υπηρεσιες ενω απο τον choosen (τον οποιο κ ευχαριστω) γυρισε και το hosting του http://www.commando.awmn σε μενα .
Επισης με χαρα σας ανακοινωνω οτι δοθηκε αδεια να κανουμε mirror to site των Κυθηρων το οποιο θα μπορειτε να βλεπετε στο http://www.kythera.awmn.
Παρακαλουνται οι clients μου αν εχουν στατικο ,να γυρισουν τον DNS τους στο 10.15.169.10.
Ευχαριστω περισσοτερα εδω.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...284376#p284376

----------


## commando

ανεβηκε παλι μετα απο 1 μηνα λογω κακοκαιριας το λινκ με kokkasgt με αλλαγη και της cm6.

----------


## senius

Ετσι, αντε να ανοιγουμε σιγα-σιγα, φιλε Γιώργο.
 ::

----------


## commando

> Ετσι, αντε να ανοιγουμε σιγα-σιγα, φιλε Γιώργο.


Tι να ανοιξουμε καμια προσβαση σε κανα ρουτερ  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Ετσι, αντε να ανοιγουμε σιγα-σιγα, φιλε Γιώργο.
> 
> 
> 
> Tι να ανοιξουμε καμια προσβαση σε κανα ρουτερ


*Μπά*, δεν νομίζω καλά είναι κι έτσι να την εχω εγώ, απλά αυξανόμαστε με αποδείξεις.!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2300&start=195
 ::

----------


## commando

Mακαρι θελω πολυ τραφικ για να το γυρισω σε τουρμπο το καλοκαιρι,αν και χλωμο σε βλεπω να βγαλεις αλλο λινκ εκτος απο Νικαια.

----------


## senius

> show ip bgp summary
> BGP router identifier 10.15.169.1, local AS number 7578
> 2234 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 1 BGP community entries
> 
> Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
> 10.15.168.21 4 8726 126501 134308 0 0 0 5d22h59m 459
> *10.15.169.102 4 9664 133058 134081 0 0 0 01w0d12h 670*
> 10.38.126.101 4 8029 137277 109874 0 0 0 2d04h48m 716
> ...


H βέσπα θα κάνει το θαύμα της.

Αν ήμουνα ο commando θα το βούλωνα, πάντως.
 ::

----------


## commando

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.15.172.1, local AS number 9664
2382 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.15.156.201 4 1124 130317 162488 0 0 0 01w1d09h 269
10.15.167.241 4 8221 261640 269803 0 0 0 10:49:21 439
10.15.169.101 4 7578 287475 283006 0 0 0 01w0d12h *603*
10.15.172.146 4 14209 180890 296664 0 0 0 13:11:13 579
10.15.172.150 4 13220 171032 292312 0 0 0 11:24:58 81
10.40.190.202 4 12274 282762 238159 0 0 0 3d10h12m 690

Total number of neighbors 6
guagga uptime commando 4 βδομαδες nasos 2 βδομαδες 4 μερες
Βεσπα-senius 
*1-0*

----------


## senius

Οπότε απ' οτι κατάλαβες, πρέπει να προσέχεις την *βέσπα*.
Μην αλλάξει τα φεγγάρια.

----------


## senius

*Τελευταία επεξεργασία από commando και Κυρ Μαρ 02, 2008 11:59 pm, έχει επεξεργασθεί 3 φορά/ες συνολικά*
Θόλωσες?
 :: 
Και που να δεις να γίνεται *εκληψη* της σελήνης.

----------


## commando

> *Τελευταία επεξεργασία από commando και Κυρ Μαρ 02, 2008 11:59 pm, έχει επεξεργασθεί 3 φορά/ες συνολικά*
> Θόλωσες?
> 
> Και που να δεις να γίνεται *εκληψη* της σελήνης.


Μπα δε την φοβαμαι με την εκλειψη ηλιου παθαινεις τη ζημια.

----------


## commando

UPS τελος down μεχρι νεωτερας.

----------


## commando

up παλιο ΔΕΗ αντε να δουμε που θα φτασει η αναισθησια τους.

----------


## acoul

> up παλιο ΔΕΗ αντε να δουμε που θα φτασει η αναισθησια τους.


η δική μας να δεις που θα φτάσει ...  ::

----------


## commando

Η ΔΕΗ μπλοκαρε τη μητρικη οποτε επρεπε να βγαλω το ATX απο πανω της για να ξαναναψει το οποιο εκανα χτες βραδυ αλλα ζορισα την μεση μου γιατι δεν εβγαινε με τιποτα η φυσα.Μετα ξεχασα να βαλω και το remote power on οποτε ο κομβος ειναι down μεχρι νεωτερας επειδη επεσε παλι το ρευμα το πρωι.Θα προσπαθησω να τον αναψω αυριο αν με βοηθα η μεση μου.

----------


## spirosco

Νομιζω πως θα αρκουσε να βγαλεις για λιγο την παροχη 220 μεχρι να αποφορτισουν οι πυκνωτες.

----------


## senius

Βρε commando, έπεσαν τα route σου ξαφνικά.

Γιατί ?

Η ΔΕΗ ?
 ::   :: 
edit: 


> 1ms lol εχει ξεφυγει ο senius ασε ,ηθελα και εγω ασυρματο και DSL κλπ .Τερμα ο senius εφερε το FTTH στην γειτονια σας.!Απιστευτο.


  ::   ::   :: 
*the master !*...... ΔΕΗ .. ( λέω τώρα εγώ)  :: 

Τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι έπεσε γειτονικός κόμβος
Ευτυχώς δεν σε επηρεάζει.
 ::

----------


## senius

http://10.15.172.1/graphs/

Δεν επηρεάζει.τελικά.  ::  
Ας μείνει εκεί.  ::  

Γιώργος the master.
 :: 




> 1ms lol εχει ξεφυγει ο senius ασε ,ηθελα και εγω ασυρματο και DSL κλπ .Τερμα ο senius εφερε το FTTH στην γειτονια σας.!Απιστευτο.


Μόνο με γεγονότα πλέον φαίνονται οι αλήθειες.!
Και η πλάκα είναι ότι *κάποιοι κόμβοι δεν έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα*, για τα καλά !!

Αντε μαζί με κάτι άλλους να δω που θα το φτάσετε.  ::  
Επίσης να δω ποιος θα έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο.  ::  

Θα βάραγα προσοχές da, da, da, και όχι μόνο....από τον κόμβο σου.....
Λοιπάμε, μάλλον κάηκε η cm9 του nasos.
Θα δουμε.....θα το φτιάξει.

Μέχρι τότε σου αφιερώνω το κάτωθι:

----------


## mojiro

από το οποίο τι συμπέρασμα πρέπει να βγάλει κανείς;

----------


## commando

Senius ντου στον Κατσαρο για αποζημιωση αν σου καψε την cm9 η κατι αλλο.!



> Νομιζω πως θα αρκουσε να βγαλεις για λιγο την παροχη 220 μεχρι να αποφορτισουν οι πυκνωτες.


δεν παιζει αυτο ηλεκτρολογικα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω αλλα ισχυει οτι ειπα ανεξαρτητως αν βαλεις βγαλεις το ρευμα πρεπει να βγει το ATX βυσμα και να ξαναμπει για να ζωντανεψει η SOYO.Αυτο γινεται αν γινουν 3-4 διακοπες κλπ.
Τεσπα πολλες βλαβες αυτο το καιρο και του Neuro του εκαψε τη TV.
Ιδεα!την 25 Μαρτιου στην παρελαση πανε 10 κομαντα απαγαγουν τον προεδρο οποτε δεν μπορει να ψηφιστει το ασφαλιστικο και εχουμε οσο ρευμα θελουμε για παντα!

----------


## sotirisk

Πολύ επίσημο και μούρικο αυτό το show ip bgp, 
για την ακρίβεια όπως το βλέπω μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί
και σαν επίσημο έγγραφο ή πιστοποιητικό γνησιότητας/εγκυρότητας  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Πολύ επίσημο και μούρικο αυτό το show ip bgp, 
> για την ακρίβεια όπως το βλέπω μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί
> και σαν επίσημο έγγραφο ή πιστοποιητικό γνησιότητας/εγκυρότητας


Και σφραγίδα/χαρτόσημο "BGP A.I. enhanced routes" by senius team.  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Μήπως κάτι σε ποιο επίσημο;
[attachment=0:24yiggha]SeniusCertificate.jpg[/attachment:24yiggha]

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποια διασπάστηκαν εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36584

----------


## acoul

ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν πεταλούδες για όλους !! Χρόνια πολλά ντζεόρτζ, πότε να φέρω το ΝτιΑρ για σέρβις θα τα φτύσει και έχω ακόμη πολλά λινκ στο πρόγραμμα ... κάντο για το AWMN βρε παιδί !!

----------


## commando

> ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν πεταλούδες για όλους !! Χρόνια πολλά ντζεόρτζ, πότε να φέρω το ΝτιΑρ για σέρβις θα τα φτύσει και έχω ακόμη πολλά λινκ στο πρόγραμμα ... κάντο για το AWMN βρε παιδί !!


lol φερτο και σημερα αν θες ,ακου δεν εχει αλλαξει αλυσιδα 8 χρονια  ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη, Γιώργο χρόνια πολλά για την ονομάστική σου εορτή.

----------


## commando

Το λινκ Νασος-commando πριν λιγο επανηλθε.Με την επανοδο του Νασου απο επαρχια θα γινουν περαιτερω βελτιωσεις οπως με ενημερωσε ο senius ωστε να υπαρχει καλυτερη θεση οπτικη εκατερωθεν.
Εχει γινει αιτημα αφαιρεσης των παρελθοντων διαξιφισμων απο τους Mods.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JB172

> Εχει γινει αιτημα αφαιρεσης των παρελθοντων διαξιφισμων απο τους Mods.


Κάποια posts διασπάστηκαν εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36993
κατόπιν αιτήσεως του δημιουργού του thread.

----------


## senius

Thanks commando, for all.
Τούμπανο.....
 ::

----------


## acoul

μπράβο τα παιδιά !! senius έχουν πέσει λίγο οι ταρατσάδες τελευταία ή είναι ιδέα μου ...  ::

----------


## senius

> μπράβο τα παιδιά !! senius έχουν πέσει λίγο οι ταρατσάδες τελευταία ή είναι ιδέα μου ...


Το χόμπι είναι πάντα παλαβομάρα και χόμπι.

*Made in taratsa.*

Δεν πέφτει ποτέ Alex.

Μαζι με τον Γιώργο και τον Νάσο, θα φέρουμε το the best, στην περιοχή.

Ευχαριστώ τα δύο θηρία για το ενδιαφέρων, ειδικά του COMMANDO.
Tnx George!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Thanks commando, for all.
> Τούμπανο.....


Πιο τουμπανο απο acoulix δεν γινεται!Βλεπε φωτο.
Επικειται η ενεργοποιηση 2 νεων λινκς!

----------


## Neuro

Αχχχχ τι ωραία είναι όταν βλέπω χάδια και γλύκες, κοντεύουν να με πάρουν τα ζουμιά.  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν έχουμε τίποτα να χωρίσουμε, η διχόνοια μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί.

Νάσο, Κώστα, Γιώργο keep up the good work.  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Thanks commando, for all.
> Τούμπανο.....
> 
> 
> 
> Πιο τουμπανο απο acoulix δεν γινεται!Βλεπε φωτο.
> Επικειται η ενεργοποιηση 2 νεων λινκς!


Μου λείψατε......
Wellcome back.:

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Thanks commando, for all.
> Τούμπανο.....
> 
> 
> 
> Πιο τουμπανο απο acoulix δεν γινεται!Βλεπε φωτο.
> Επικειται η ενεργοποιηση 2 νεων λινκς!


Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε το λινκ Petzi aka xrisoula commando,σε αντικατασταση του πεταλουδα λινκ που θα αποσυρθει λογω μετακομισης.Ευχαριστω ολους για την δουλεια και την κατανοηση ιδιαιτερα mojiro και βεβαια petzi και Vmanolis για την υπομονη.
Υπαρχουν ακομα διαθεσιμα if για οποιον νομιζει οτι εχει οπτικη επαφη ας στειλει pm η τηλεφωνο.
Μετα τα 6 λινκ θα γινει αναβαθμιση και πληρης μεταβαση σε Nstreme γιαυτο παρακαλω οι ενδιαφερομενοι να εχουν ταρατσοπισι.
ευχαριστω.!

----------


## commando

Υπαρχουν 2 ελευθερα if για λινκ στις περιοχες απο Π.Φαληρο,μεχρι Καστελλα και απο ice μεχρι katsarosm περιπου.Οσοι χριστιανοι προσελθετε.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Υπαρχουν 2 ελευθερα if για λινκ στις περιοχες απο Π.Φαληρο,μεχρι Καστελλα και απο ice μεχρι katsarosm περιπου.Οσοι χριστιανοι προσελθετε.


Για δές terra#9279....και τα λέμε.....

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Υπαρχουν 2 ελευθερα if για λινκ στις περιοχες απο Π.Φαληρο,μεχρι Καστελλα και απο ice μεχρι katsarosm περιπου.Οσοι χριστιανοι προσελθετε.
> 
> 
> Για δές terra#9279....και τα λέμε.....


Εγω εκπεμπω ηδη προς Π Φαληρο και Μικρολιμανο αν ρουταρει ο τυπος πιασε με,εγω βλεπω ουτε subnet δεν εχει ακομα.

----------


## acoul

Ευχαριστώ τον commando για το free service που έκανε χθες στο DR650SE του κόμβου OZOnet !! το μηχάνημα πετάει πλέον !! σέη κομιούνιτιιι !!!

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Υπαρχουν 2 ελευθερα if για λινκ στις περιοχες απο Π.Φαληρο,μεχρι Καστελλα και απο ice μεχρι katsarosm περιπου.Οσοι χριστιανοι προσελθετε.
> 
> 
> Για δές terra#9279....και τα λέμε.....


Εγινε χτες το σκαν το παιδι αυτο ηταν Καστελλα ακριβως και δεν ειχαμε οπτικη οπως φαινεται και απο φωτο του κομβου μου.Βλεπω απο τον Βραχο της Καστελλας και αριστερα οχι την Καστελλα(http://www.wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-2394.jpg) ,σορυ αν δεν τοχα διευκρινισει.
Ευχαριστω τον Nickpangr για την αμεση βοηθεια τα τηλεφωνα την ταρατσαδα κλπ.

----------


## commando

Λογω διαφορων εργασιων αναβαθμισης ο κομβος θα εχει προσεχως downtimes.

----------


## acoul

τι μαστορεύεις πάλι ... σε ησυχία δεν κάθεσαι ...

----------


## commando

Το γυρναω σε gigabit σταδιακα.Eχεις κανα alix gigabit?  ::

----------


## acoul

μια χαρά είμαι και με τα 100Mbit full duplex!

----------


## bedazzled

> μια χαρά είμαι και με τα 100Mbit full duplex!


Σωστός, και το FTTH τόσο θα παίζει για αρχή.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> μια χαρά είμαι και με τα 100Mbit full duplex!
> 
> 
> Σωστός, και το FTTH τόσο θα παίζει για αρχή.


Bλέπουμε πολύ μπροστά, και δεν θέλουμε να έχουμε bottleneck στους κόμβους μας 100αρια ethernet  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Διακοπη ρευματος σε μενα Nasos765 και erasma τουλαχιστον ::

----------


## Vigor

Τώρα και στα media:
Διακοπές ρεύματος στο κέντρο της Αθήνας προκάλεσε βλάβη σε υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ

----------


## acoul

υπομονή commanda, θα βγει το ρημάδι το λινκ!

----------


## commando

> υπομονή commanda, θα βγει το ρημάδι το λινκ!


Φετος?

----------


## commando

O κομβος καλοσωριζει τον νεο client konstge που θυμιζει πολυ AMD με ιd 15462

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> υπομονή commanda, θα βγει το ρημάδι το λινκ!
> 
> 
> Φετος?


μην ξεχάσεις το meeting του Σαββάτου στις 16:00 στα παγωτά ο Γιώργος και την επερχόμενη συνάντηση του κέντρου ... γιατί αν δεν γεμίσουν οι μπαταρίες πως να ανέβουμε ταράτσες ...

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο το νέο λινκ.
Μπορεί φίλε Γιώργο να σκέφτεσαι πέρα και καλά κάνεις, αλλά με το νέο λινκ που φτιάξατε με anman κατα την γνώμη μου, κάνουμε τρίγωνο.



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
> 2 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.173.114
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
> 4 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-nasos765.commando.awmn [10.15.169.101]
> 5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms http://www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Μήπως αν ρωτάγατε τον thunder να γινότανε τον λινκ με anman, που εχει διαφορετικές διαδρομές?

----------


## commando

Ο,τι πει το confederation Αθήνας!!,σου χαλαει χατηρι κανεις?! και σε ποσα Hop απο τον κομβο σου να βγαλω λινκ?2 3 ή 4 και πανω?

----------


## commando

Tις επομενες μερες θα γινουν παροδικες διακοπες λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης κ νεων λινκς.Υστερα απο εξαντλητικα τεστ και μετμεστ η νεα μητρικη που θα αντικαταστησει την Soyo θα μετακομισει εντος ολιγου χρονου και ο κομβος θα τρεχει στα 1700.Ζητουμε συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα για downtime και λοιπα.

----------


## acoul

το αλφάδι ... !!

----------


## commando

> Tις επομενες μερες θα γινουν παροδικες διακοπες λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης κ νεων λινκς.Υστερα απο εξαντλητικα τεστ και μετμεστ η νεα μητρικη που θα αντικαταστησει την Soyo θα μετακομισει εντος ολιγου χρονου και ο κομβος θα τρεχει στα 1700.Ζητουμε συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα για downtime και λοιπα.


Σορυ απο ολους εγινε διακοπη ΔΕΗ 8-12 σημερα και ενδιαμεσα εγινε αναβαθμιση.
Δυστυχως το τροφοδοτικο ετυχε να εχει παιγμενη αντισταση και ειχαμε μπαμ μολις εβαλα το νεο πανω.
Εχουν γινει πολλες εργασιες και προχωραμε ακαθεκτοι..
Τωρα μολις καταφερα να συνδεθω,ολα ειναι ακομα στον αερα.Μολις σταθεροποιηθει η κατασταση θα ενημερωσω.
Update o κομβος παραμενει σταθερος ειναι πλεον 1700MHZ με 3 Nstreme και gigabit δικτυωση.
Aπλα επειδη σκοτεινιασε και ειναι καμπριολε θα πρεπει να τον κλεισω για το βραδυ και αυριο να κλεισω το κουτι κ να φτιαξω καλωδια...Εκ της διευθυνσεως...

----------


## commando

Αναμενονται καποιες εργασιες παλι μολις πεσει ο αερας,τα nstreme λινκ ειναι 4 τωρα.Ενεργοποιηθηκε λινκ με anman #5078 σε αντικατασταση του xrisoula.Υπαρχουν ακομα δυνατοτητες για αλλα 2 λινκ οποιος θελει με nstreme παντα.
Εκ της διευθυνσεως.

----------


## tritsako

Commando,

το πιάτο σε Α ειναι γυρισμένω προς τα εσένα λες να γίνει κανένα link;
Να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμούλα;

----------


## commando

ναι εισαι ακριβως στην ιδια ευθεια με το λινκ μου με Kokkasgt αλλα δεν επιασα τιποτα στο σκαν αρα εισαι πολυ χαμηλα και κατι σε κοβει προς τα εδω δυστυχως.  ::

----------


## tritsako

Ασε το πιάτο προς τα εδω να κάνω και εγω μια προσπάθεια

----------


## commando

ok
Επαναλαμβανω αναζητουνται 2 λινκ ακομα.

----------


## tritsako

κι εγώ δεν επιασα τιποτα δυστυχως.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spirosco

Μαστορα, το 2.9.6 ειναι πια για τα μπαζα, κανε και κανα upgrade.

----------


## bedazzled

Έλα μου ντε, «τσάμπα» είναι και το 2.9.27... τι πάνε και βάζουν το 2.9.6 (έχει κάτι καλύτερο; )

----------


## commando

αλλαξε η cf με την παλια και δεν βρηκα χρονο να την αλλαξω καποια στιγμη θα γυρισει στο 27 μολις τελειωσουν οι εργασιες.

----------


## acoul

κάτι μου έλεγε ο neuro για openwrt με fast frames, bursting & native quagga ...

----------


## commando

4 φορες προσπαθησα να κανω λινκ με openwrt παταγωδης αποτυχια,δεν με θελει ο Θεος του open source hehe.
Mtik forever

----------


## bedazzled

> native quagga ...


Για εξήγησέ μας τι θα πει "native" quagga.  ::  
Με virtualization ή emulation τρέχει η quagga στο MT;

----------


## commando

Nεο λινκ με Convict #7474 ,εκ της διευθυνσεως.

----------


## costas43gr

Με γεια Γιωργάκη...  ::

----------


## acoul

στο ένα hop από katsaros_m ... μπράβο ... !!

----------


## commando

Eυχαριστουμε παιδες ελπιζω με κατι ανταλλακτικα που ερχονται να τελειωσουμε κ τα 6 λινκ μεσα στο μηνα κ να τα ρυθμισουμε οσο πιο τουμπανο γινεται.

----------


## gRooV

Το ανοίξατε εεε?? Καλορίζικο!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Το ανοίξατε εεε?? Καλορίζικο!!


Ναι και με Nstreme,bravo που βοηθησες κ επεσε αλλα 4 db.Καλοριζικο κ καλοτραφικο κ σε σας.
Edit update 25/11 εγκατασταση pico psu

----------


## commando

για καποιο λογο το pico τα παιξε σορυ για τα downtimes ειναι ολα στον αερα.

----------


## alsafi

ο commando έφτιαξε το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο του

----------


## mojiro

::

----------


## RpMz

respect

----------


## acoul

πως καταφέρνουμε να φιμώνουμε όσους απλά έχουν άποψη ...

----------


## bedazzled

> πως καταφέρνουμε να φιμώνουμε όσους απλά έχουν άποψη ...


Καλό το trollάρισμα, αλλά δώσε το original thread τουλάχιστον:

awmn: http://www.market.awmn/index.php?&topic=120.0
inet: http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.c ... ic=3d120.0

----------


## nikpanGR

Bedazzledaki...Aπλά γραφικός... αγ@..τος.... και κομπλεξικός.... πιτσιρικάς..........kai "panta" Κάτω από κάθε Post

----------


## bedazzled

> Bedazzledaki...Aπλά γραφικός... αγ@..τος.... και κομπλεξικός.... πιτσιρικάς..........kai "panta" Κάτω από κάθε Post


Σε κάνω quote για να μην το σβήσεις.

----------


## antonisk7

> Bedazzledaki...Aπλά γραφικός... αγ@..τος.... και κομπλεξικός.... πιτσιρικάς..........kai "panta" Κάτω από κάθε Post


Παρακαλώ να λείπουν οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις , προειδοποιήθηκες.

----------


## JollyRoger

http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic= ... 513#msg513



> Επειδη δεν μπορω να ποσταρω στο κομβο μου εξαρχης το γραφω εδω.Στις 23 του μηνος κλεινω 3 χρονια γεματα στο AWMN.
> H παρουσια μου ειχε κ εχει σκοπο την ελευθερη και χωρις ψευτοκανονες διακινηση ιδεων,αντιληψεων,ανθρωπων,και μορφωσης στο δικτυο και παραμενω στο δικτυο διοτι ξερω οτι φιλοι θα με βοηθησουν στο να το πετυχουμε σε βαθμο σχεδον 100%.
> Θα γινει μινι ταρατσα house party με καμμια πιτσα,τουρτα και λοιπα ξηρα καρπα για τους αλκοολικους ανωνυμους και ειναι καλεσμενοι ολοι ανεξαιρετως οι φιλοι μου,θα χαρουμε να τα πουμε απο κοντα.
> Αρχικα θα ειμαστε ακουλ,neuro,JB στανταρ και προσεχως θα ενημερωσω για την προσβαση που ειναι σχετικα ευκολη κ απο Μετρο Αγ Δημητριου.
> Επισης να μην ξεχασω εχει συσταθει ατυπα ομαδα διαβουλευσης-εργασιας για αναθεωρηση των κανονων και του "ποινολογιου"των mods που θα προταθει εν τελει στην ΓΣ .
> Πρωτος συμμετεχοντας εχει προσκληθει ο JB και ο Νeuro.
> Ειναι μια σοβαρη δουλεια που θα στηριχτει εξαρχης σε ενα draft κανονων απο το ADSLgr προσαρμοσμενο,στις αναγκες των απροσαρμοστων που εχουμε αναμεσα μας,αν υποτιθεται οτι εχουμε.
> Ειναι εναντια της φιλοσοφιας μου οι κανονες αλλα πρεπει να δουλεψουμε σε αυτο το τομεα αυταπαρνησης αρκετα ακομα οποτε καποιοι κανονες χρειαζονται να ραφτουν στο μεγεθος μας γιατι μαλλον πηραμε ολοι κιλα μετα το 2002.....


βασικά επειδή δεν πιστεύω οτι έχει κανείς το δικαίωμα να απαγορεύει την επικοινωνία κάποιου κομβούχου με τον υπόλοιπο δίκτυο στο (υποτίθεται) forum του δικτύου...

αναδημοσιεύω...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Αναδημοσιεύω κι εγώ από facebook:



> George (commando) is watching AWMN burning. 5:24pm


Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας ...  :: 

Η ιστορία κύκλους κάνει τελικά ...

----------


## fengi1

> http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=122.msg513#msg513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Επειδη δεν μπορω να ποσταρω στο κομβο μου εξαρχης το γραφω εδω.Στις 23 του μηνος κλεινω 3 χρονια γεματα στο AWMN.
> ...


Ειχα κανει μια προταση πριν καιρο, να μπορει καποιος μπανιαρισμενος κομβουχος να γραφει ΜΟΝΟ στην ενοτητα του κομβου του για θεματα που αφορουν την λειτουργια του κομβου.
Απο οτι θυμαμαι δεν μου απαντησε κανεις αλλα τετοιες ωρες τετοια λογια.....

----------


## JollyRoger

θα χρειαζόταν σκάλισμα στον κώδικα του forum...

πράγμα που προφανώς κανένας admin δεν είχε όρεξη να κάνει  ::

----------


## fengi1

phpbb3 μη σου πω οτι το εχει και ετοιμο. θα το κοιταξω.

----------


## costas43gr

https://to.mavro.gidi.awmn/forum/viewto ... 9&e=543889

----------


## acoul

θα σου κουβαληθούμε παλιόπαιδο, γιατί όλα τα λεφτά είναι να ανοίγεις το σπίτι σου και την καρδιά σου, κάτι που ελάχιστοι το κάνουν και για το λόγο αυτό αξίζει τόσο πολύ ...

----------


## senius

Πάντως, θα φάμε σαλιγκάρια για μεζέ.

Πάει με αυτό που παράγγειλε ο klarabel.
 ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled



----------


## harrylaos

Ναι, να σου πω κατι...
Βαλε 50 ευρω για ενα πιατακι και ενα feederακι να κανεις κανα ΚΑΛΟ ΛΙΝΚ
Κανε κανα καλο λινκ γιατι τσαντιζομαι οταν βλεπω 500+ms για να φτασω σε σενα.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Roger?

----------


## acoul

οι μάχες δίδονται στο μέτωπο, όχι από τον καναπέ, πληκτρολόγιο άντε και λίγο ταράτσα περιστασιακά. τα του συλλόγου θα τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε όλοι μαζί, όχι ο Βέγγος που θα τρώει και τσάμπα ντομάτες και αυγά παρά το τρέξιμο ή την ξάπλα ανάλογα τα κέφια του ... πως να πάει μπροστά το ρημάδι όταν το αφήνουμε στην τύχη του και στους πέντε δρόμους ορφανό ?? και αν μας τελειώσει --> ο σύλλογος <-- που θα πετάμε τα ζαρζαβατικά; ο ένας στον άλλον; <-- δεν λέει ... για να βλέπω την πρέπουσα και απαραίτητη συμμετοχή στα κοινά --> ιβέντς & χάπενινγκ !!

----------


## commando

> Ναι, να σου πω κατι...
> Βαλε 50 ευρω για ενα πιατακι και ενα feederακι να κανεις κανα ΚΑΛΟ ΛΙΝΚ
> Κανε κανα καλο λινκ γιατι τσαντιζομαι οταν βλεπω 500+ms για να φτασω σε σενα.     
> Roger?


Eχεις δικιο I think ttel is your problem !
Οχι να το παινευτω αλλα στις τοσες σελιδες του κομβου σπανιως αμεσα bb μου εχουν προβλημα για να με κραξουν,ειναι λιγο σπανιο.Στο λεω ετσι ψυχρα για να μην χρυσωνω το χαπι με best effort κλπ....

----------


## harrylaos

Στον anman εχω μαλλον προβλημα, αν και εδω που τα λεμε, και ο ttel καποιες ωρες την ημερα ειναι σαν τους αγροτες οταν κατεβαινουν στα Τεμπη...

----------


## commando

> Στον anman εχω μαλλον προβλημα, αν και εδω που τα λεμε, και ο ttel καποιες ωρες την ημερα ειναι σαν τους αγροτες οταν κατεβαινουν στα Τεμπη...


Iσως παντως εγω προς εσενα εκει γυρω στο ttel ειχα latency ο anman απο μενα ειναι τουμπανο.

----------


## harrylaos

Ναι σορρυ, Εχεις βαλει manual τα rates?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πας καλα?????

----------


## commando

Ναι Χαρυλαε εγγυημενο αντιbotleneck αν παει χαλια ενα λινκ χανεται κ δεν ριχνει ταχυτητα δημιουργωντας latency.

----------


## Nikiforos

Κανονικά ΟΛΟΙ πρέπει manual να τα βάζουμε και οχι να τα έχουμε defaults. Συμφωνώ με τον commando. Εγώ προσωπικά μόνο στην αρχή που κάνω ενα link και κάνουμε δοκιμές τα έχουμε defaults.

----------


## commando

Για να ειμαστε σωστοι το προβλημα μαλλον ειναι στο λινκ senius-anman δυστυχως.
Βy misco certified professional!

----------


## harrylaos

Mπορεις να βαλεις ολα τα λινκς σου να παιζουν με default rates να δουμε τι θα προτιμησει ο router?

----------


## commando

οχι ολοι οι απεναντι μου εχουν default και δεν εχω παντου προσβαση.Πεφτει αν δεν μπορει να το κρατησει ρε.

----------


## harrylaos

Ωχ Θεε μου.

----------


## commando

Αλί κ τρισαλί

----------


## enaon

Τα επιλεγμένα rates θεωρώ και εγώ είναι καλύτερα, κυρίως για τον λόγο που είπε ο commando, αλλά όχι μόνο.

Θα παρατηρήσετε, κυρίως αν έχετε θόρυβο στην περιοχή σας και χάνονται πακέτα, οτι το 48 είναι μερικές φορές πιο γρήγορο από το 54, ακόμα και αν το 54 κλειδώνει. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβαίνει στο 36 με το 48 κλπ. Κατεβαίνοντας μία κλίμακα, έχουμε λιγότερες επανεκπομπές, και τα πράγματα φτιάχνουν. Το βασικό επιχείρημα για να βάζουμε default, είναι ότι ένα λίνκ που θέλει οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό του default για να παίξει άριστα, είναι λίνκ που δέν είναι άριστο, οπότε καλύτερα να μην υπάρχει. Λογικό επιχείρημα αλλά πουθενά δεν ισχύει μάλλον, οπότε καλύτερα καρφωτά rates.

Στις διασυνδέσεις που κλειδώνουν καλά αλλά όχι μόνιμα στα 54, καλό είναι να επιλέγονται μόνο τα 36,48 νομίζω.

----------


## harrylaos

Στην περιπτωση του Commando τα καρφωτα, αν και πολυ καλα λινκς απο αποψη σηματος, ειναι τραγικα μπουκωμενα, με αποτελεσμα να αργω τα μαλα.
Εγω θα προτεινα να αλλαξεις την διαδρομη σου με nasos και anman και να πηγαινεις απο mojiro μιας και οι ice και styx ειναι σαφως τουμπανα.

----------


## enaon

Κάτι άλλο λές τώρα και δεν το κατάλαβα καλά. 
Πάντως, αν έχετε προβλήματα διαμεταγωγής, δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα κανένα από την ισχύ του σήματος, ή πόσο καλά κατεβάζεις εσύ από τον απέναντι κλπ. Αν έχεις πολλές κάρτες στο μηχάνημά σου, αν είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους, αν τα πιάτα έχουν μπεί όλα μαζί σε ένα ιστό, δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρές ελπίδες να περνάει η κίνηση ομαλά. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να έχεις πρόσβασή στα miktrotik των γειτόνων σου, και να ξεκινάς bandwith tests απο τον έναν στον άλλο για να δεις ποιός και πόσο επηρεάζει ποιόν και πόσο όταν περνάνε από εσένα.

----------


## harrylaos

Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι αν βαζουμε καρφωτα rates δημιουργουνται και ασυμετρες διαδρομες.
Πχ. Καναμε ενα τεστ με τον romia για ενα VPN που εφτιαχνα.
Το VPN δεν δουλευε! Λογος?
ο romias εκανε traceroute απο μεριας του και πηγαινε ως εξης.
Romias-->Apollonas-->Marius-->Antonisst-->Metallica.

Ενω απο την μερια μου, λογω του Τουμπανου λινκ που εχω με Εκκλησια ειχε ξεχασει καποιος το rate στο 54mbps,
και πηγαινα ως εξης.
Metallica-->Ekklisia-->Nekstath-->Nkout-->Pyros-->Dgi-->Manoskol-->Tholos--->Gounara-->Romias.

Πηγαινα υπερβολικα πιο αργα αποσο θα εφθανα απο το αλλο.
Οποτε, με βαση αυτο καλο θα ειναι να βαζουμε default rates εκτος και αν προτιμαμε καποιο κομβο.

----------


## Vigor

Άντε γεια...!

----------


## fengi1

Δε νομιζω τα rates να εχουν σχεση με την δρομολογηση και την ασυμετρια.

Νομιζω οτι ο λογος της ασυμετριας ειναι
Τα ιδια hop ( ΟΙ κομβοι του OLSR Ειναι 1 hop )
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το bgp παει απο το μικροτερο NODE ID και αντιστοιχα αναποδα παλι απο το μικροτερο το οποιο ειναι διαφορετικη διαδρομη.
Και static routes ξεχνατο , γιατι θα φτιαξεις καμμια μαυρη τρυπα.

----------


## enaon

> Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι αν βαζουμε καρφωτα rates δημιουργουνται και ασυμετρες διαδρομες.
> 
> Πηγαινα υπερβολικα πιο αργα αποσο θα εφθανα απο το αλλο.
> Οποτε, με βαση αυτο καλο θα ειναι να βαζουμε default rates εκτος και αν προτιμαμε καποιο κομβο.


 ::  Δέν μπορώ να σου πώ κάτι, θα νομίζεις οτι σε δουλεύω και θα έχεις και δίκιο μάλλον.

Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει όλα μαζί μάλλον πάντως, μήν βιάζεσαι τόσο.

----------


## harrylaos

Τι να σου πω, ολα τα εχω δει εδω περα, δεν θα μου εκανε εντυπωση το οτιδιποτε.

----------


## commando

> Τι να σου πω, ολα τα εχω δει εδω περα, δεν θα μου εκανε εντυπωση το οτιδιποτε.


To αντιθετο εδω ακομα δεν τα χεις δει ολα περιμενε xρονικα περιπου αλλα 7000 nodes μετα απο σενα και θα μαζεψεις ακομα εμπειριες ουυυυ!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι αν βαζουμε καρφωτα rates δημιουργουνται και ασυμετρες διαδρομες.


Μάσα καλύτερα μην σε πάρουν με τις λεμονόκουπες με τα μαργαριτάρια που πετάς!


Τα rates σωστά τα έχει κλειδωμένα και δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση με τις ασυμμετρίες.
Πως διάολο έβγαλες ένα τέτοιο άκυρο συμπέρασμα και το λες public κιόλας να μπερδέψεις κάναν πιο άσχετο να αρχίσει να λέει τα δικά του;  :: 

Όχι τπτ άλλο, ντροπή να έχεις και τέτοιο avatar  ::

----------


## Vigor

Άσε, δεν ξέρεις εσύ!  ::

----------


## commando

O κομβος μου ειναι certified το νου σας!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Στην Cisco δεν μας μαθαινουνε για χαζα routers που κοιτανε το πιο κοντινο path.
Μας μαθαινουνε για εξυπνα routers που κανουν υπολογισμους διαδρομης.

Παντως το περιεργο προβλημα που εχω ισχυει για το λινκ με την εκκλησια.
Θα βγαλω τα αποτελεσματα να το διαπιστωσετε.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στην Cisco δεν μας μαθαινουνε για χαζα routers που κοιτανε το πιο κοντινο path.
> Μας μαθαινουνε για εξυπνα routers που κανουν υπολογισμους διαδρομης.


Έτσι εξηγείται που έμπλεξες τα μπούτια σου με τα rates  ::  




> Παντως το περιεργο προβλημα που εχω ισχυει για το λινκ με την εκκλησια.
> Θα βγαλω τα αποτελεσματα να το διαπιστωσετε.


Είμαι περίεργος πως θεωρείς τα rates ότι έχουν σχέση με τις ασσυμμετρίες.

Φυσικά είναι αδύνατον να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε περιμένω με αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα, για να βρούμε μαζί το λάθος σου.

----------


## harrylaos

ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ
Commando γαμεις αποψε!!!!

C:\Documents and Settings\SERVERPC>tracert www.market.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.metallica.awmn [10.3.7.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-metallica.ekklisia.awmn [10.3.38.221]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ekklisia.nekstath.awmn [10.23.52.41]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-neksath.nkout.awmn [10.23.52.34]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-pyros-nkout.nkout.awmn [10.23.31.34]
6 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.17.139.101
7 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-methana.myth.awmn [10.17.153.101]
8 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-myth.nikiforos.awmn [10.17.153.122]
9 5 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.87.194.201
10 11 ms 4 ms 16 ms 10.87.194.210
11 6 ms 5 ms 3 ms www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## commando

που το ξερες?

----------


## harrylaos

KokkasGT ρε μλκ!!!(που λεει και ο jolly)

Εγγυηση λεμε!!!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Που είναι τα αποτελέσματα;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Που είναι τα αποτελέσματα;


Τα αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων του CCNA;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Aυριο καιρου επιτρεποντος θα ασχοληθω το πρωι με μερικα εκτεθιμενα για διορθωση λινκ,μεθαυριο επιστρεφει και ο Kokkasgt ωστε να βρουμε καποια χαμενα db,και υπομονη σε convict,peacefull warrior και λοιπους που εχω αφησει εκτεθειμενους,διοτι εχουν προκυψει υποχρεωσεις ειδικα αυτη τη βδομαδα σε εθνικο και διεθνες επιπεδο.Σορυ.

----------


## Convict

Dont worry man εδω ειμαστε....Υπομονη υπαρχει ...  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν ξερω για χαμενα Db αλλα ο KokkasGT πεταει λεμε!!!

----------


## commando

Kαλα ο Κοκκας ειναι κωλοφτιαγμενος με intercooler,δεν πεφτει ουτε με dos attack.Ξαναμαναυπομονη λογω βροχης....

----------


## harrylaos

Κανε tracert προς τα εμενα...
Δεν περναμε πλεον απο Athens Center....

----------


## commando

οντως 
κατι κοψανε μετα το anman-senius εκτος και επεσε απο την βροχη.9 Hop καλυτερα απο 4!


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.209 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.202 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-myth.methana.awmn -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.17.139.102 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-nkout-pyros.nkout.awmn -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    8 |   31 |   16 |
|                             10.23.52.33 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    8 |   31 |    0 |
|                             10.23.52.42 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    9 |   31 |    0 |
|                   router.metallica.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   13 |   62 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## senius

Σας έκοψα, για να μην μας παιδεύετε και *μας την λέτε* στο τέλος.
 ::  

Περνάτε από αλλού τώρα.... και μάλλον το σκέφτομαι για μόνιμα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ρε πάτε καλά?
Χαχαχα.

----------


## harrylaos

> Σας έκοψα, για να μην μας παιδεύετε και *μας την λέτε* στο τέλος.
>  
> 
> Περνάτε από αλλού τώρα.... και μάλλον το σκέφτομαι για μόνιμα.
> 
> 
> Ρε πάτε καλά?
> Χαχαχα.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχ ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΣ Κωστα!!!!
Πολυ Καλο!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Σας έκοψα, για να μην μας παιδεύετε και *μας την λέτε* στο τέλος.
>  
> 
> Περνάτε από αλλού τώρα.... και μάλλον το σκέφτομαι για μόνιμα.
> 
> 
> Ρε πάτε καλά?
> ...


*Ελα ντε που είναι πραγματικότητα..*
ΤΕΛΟΣ κύριοι οι πλάκες σας.

Συντονίστε τα link σας.

Βγάλετε διαδρομές που να μην έχουν σχέση με εμάς.

Δουλέψτε ταρατσάδα και γερμανικό κλειδί, αφήστε τις κλάψες.

Κάναμε τα πάντα να το απολαμβάνετε.

Ποστάρετε με εμπειρία, μετά από τις άνωθεν εργασίες ....

Δηλώστε τους κόμβους σας εδω : http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm , να τα δούμε τα latency κύριε έμπειρε XARRY και τα ξανά λέμε.  ::  

Μέχρι τότε* φραγή*, μακρυά από Athens Center, ούτε μας απασχολεί.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Εδιτ: Αν είχατε το μυαλό σας σωστό, δεν θα λέγατε τέτοιες μ@λκιες όλοι μαζί.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ.

*Περιμένω απάντηση απο τους κλαψιάρηδες,*

----------


## harrylaos

Σιγα Κωστα μην φραζεις πολυ, μην φραξεις σε καμια πορτα!!!

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK4L8dW1kDM

----------


## commando

O harry το μεταλλο εχει δικιο 

Jolly to harry


```
1:  jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.25)                         0.191ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.145ms 
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.212ms 
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              2.580ms 
 3:  router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13)                   2.989ms 
 4:  gw-petros-5.top.awmn (10.18.225.62)                    3.975ms 
 5:  minoas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.133)                       5.010ms asymm  6 
 6:  gw-vlsi.sidis.awmn (10.17.122.182)                    72.153ms asymm  7 
 7:  10.17.130.201 (10.17.130.201)                         14.028ms asymm  8 
 8:  10.17.124.202 (10.17.124.202)                        263.533ms asymm  9 
 9:  10.23.24.37 (10.23.24.37)                             28.399ms asymm 10 
10:  gw-nkout-pyros.nkout.awmn (10.23.31.33)               73.783ms asymm 11 
11:  10.23.52.33 (10.23.52.33)                             10.693ms asymm 12 
12:  10.23.52.42 (10.23.52.42)                             22.288ms asymm 13 
13:  router.metallica.awmn (10.3.7.1)                      15.008ms reached
```

απο μενα to harry


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.209 -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.202 -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   16 |   16 |
|                    gw-myth.methana.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.139.102 -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-nkout-pyros.nkout.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   15 |
|                             10.23.52.33 -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|                             10.23.52.42 -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                   router.metallica.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

αν περασει απο αυτο που λεει athens center δεν ξερω ποιο εχετε βαφτισει οντως σερνεται.Βασικα θυμομουν οτι πριν 3 μερες ερχοταν απο ttel-senius-anman κλπ αλλα αυτο αλλαξε τωρα ουτε ειχα χρονο να κοιταξω γιατι,δεν σημαινει οτι κατι κανει λαθος κανεις απλα ενημερωτικα το εγραψα.
 ::  
Που ησουν senius μας ελειψες στη Πιτα εισαι κ διπλα,σου εβαλα απουσια,εχασες πραξικοπημα καλο.

----------


## senius

> C:\Documents and Settings\Senius>tracert router.commando.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.commando.awmn [10.15.169.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 49 ms 33 ms 38 ms gw-senius.anman.awmn [10.2.173.102]
> 3 38 ms 40 ms 43 ms manosrouter.anman.awmn [10.17.131.201]
> 4 34 ms 23 ms 20 ms router.commando.awmn [10.15.169.1]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Μόλις το ανοίγω πάει έτσι.
 ::  
Αλλα το κλείνω, *γιατί λέτε μακ@ακιες.*  ::  

Σας φράζω για να με σέβεστε, έγινε σλόγκαν πλέον.  ::  

 ::   ::   ::  
*
Το αφήνω κλειστό.*

Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο και δεν χάνω και τίποτα..για την πάρτη σας. χεχε.
 ::

----------


## commando

Εγω με anman ειμαι εκει γυρω


Αρα οποτε βρεις καιρο φτιαξτε το 40ms ειναι πολλα!

----------


## senius

Εδω είμαστε κύριοι *ξεκινάει*, *δηλώστε*, να έχετε:

PRTG Traffic Grapher + Latency (by nasos765 - senius)
http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080

Και μετά να λέτε, ότι βλακεία (όπως πάντα) θέλετε.

----------


## commando

Ωραια να ξερετε γενικα το packet sniffer,ζοριζει αδικα τη cpu και σκιζει traffic,οποτε θα πω του Νασου να το βγαλει.



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    3 |   15 |    0 |
|                           10.17.131.221 -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|               gw-manosrouter.anman.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

 WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )
To latency απο Νασος παει απο blucky αρα δεν θα σου βγαλει κατι.Το λινκ σου με anman εχει θεμα οποτε το βλεπετε οπως σου ειπα.


```
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1] 

  2    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn [10.15.172.146] 

  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
```

----------


## senius

> Ωραια να ξερετε γενικα το packet sniffer,ζοριζει αδικα τη cpu και σκιζει traffic,οποτε θα πω του Νασου να το βγαλει.


Αν δεν το βάζαμε θα λέγατε ότι *είμαστε φλώροι*.
Σας τα φτιάχνουμε πλέον έτσι, για να σας αποδείξουμε ότι τα ελαττωματικά λινκ θα φαίνονται πλέον για να μην λέτε ότι φταίει η ΚΛΙΚΑ.

Στο άνω PRTG πληροφοριακά σας ενημερώνω ότι θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 60 κόμβοι.

Οπότε commando πάρε τα όπλα στην αμασχάλη, πέρα ότι θα σας φράξω όλους για να με σέβεστε, χαλαρά και σλόγκαν.  ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ *************************************  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ, ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.

----------


## senius

> *ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ*   
> 
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ, ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.


  ::  : 
Τελικα εισαι μάγκας, κι επειδη μου άρεσε παρτο παλι:

*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ   

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ, ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.


   
*
Αλλη μια:



> ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ  
> 
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ, ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.


Ο Σεβασμός ....

TNX

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω ειμαι ΜΑΓΚΑΣ οχι *************************************

----------


## bedazzled

> ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ     
> 
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ, ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ, ΒΕΝΤΟΥΖΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## senius

> *ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ*Σ.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Παίδες φοβήθηκα.  ::   ::   ::  
Τα άνοιξα όλα.

ΡΕ ο ΧΑΡΡΥ .

γελάει και η μελίνα.!!

Τι να πει κανεις ???

----------


## senius

Ρε κομμαντο πραγματικά σε θεωρούσα σοβαρό άνθρωπο, άλλα με αυτούς που έχεις μπλέξει,.... άσε πήγαινε σε καμιά ξεπεσμένη.
*Επίσης έλα να δεις μετά,.... έρχομαι από την γωνία?*
ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΗ...

Κρίμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ω κοινόν αυτάδελφον Commando κάρα, αρ’ οισθ’ ότι ο Senius των απ’ Μπυροχωρι κακών οποίον ουχί νων έτι ζώσαιν τελεί!!!!!!


Ὦ κοινὸν αὐτάδελφον Commando κάρα,
ἆρ' οἶσθ' ὅ τι Senius τῶν ἀπ' Μπυροχωρι κακῶν
ὁποῖον οὐχὶ νῷν ἔτι ζώσαιν τελεῖ
Οὐδὲν γὰρ οὔτ' ἀλγεινὸν οὔτ' ἄτης ἄτερ
οὔτ' αἰσχρὸν οὔτ' ἄτιμόν ἐσθ' ὁποῖον οὐ
τῶν σῶν τε κἀμῶν οὐκ ὄπωπ' ἐγὼ κακῶν.
Καὶ νῦν τί τοῦτ' αὖ φασι πανδήμῳ πόλει
κήρυγμα θεῖναι τὸν στρατηγὸν ἀρτίως;
Ἔχεις τι κεἰσήκουσας εις τας ΦΟΡΟΥΜ; ἤ σε λανθάνει
πρὸς τοὺς φίλους στείχοντα τῶν ἐχθρῶν κακά!!!


Να τον χαιρεσαι τον Κομβο σου!!!!!! Μεσος Ορος 250ms!!!!

----------


## senius

Τον κατεβάζω τώρα μέχρι το πρωί Κυριακή, να μα τον θεό, αν φταίω.

*Πρόσεχε ομως.. τις συνέπειες .*

Θα το ποστάρω και στον κόμβο μου.

----------


## papashark

Λαϊκές ρήσεις :

"Όποιος μπλέκει με τα πίτουρα, τον τρώνε οι κότες"

"όταν μαλώνουν τα βουβάλια στον βάλτο, την πληρώνουν τα βατράχια"

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=27578&start=564#p547169

----------


## harrylaos

> Τον κατεβάζω τώρα μέχρι το πρωί Κυριακή, να μα τον θεό, αν φταίω.
> 
> *Πρόσεχε ομως.. τις συνέπειες .*
> 
> Θα το ποστάρω και στον κόμβο μου.


*ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ*

*ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΕΙ, ΟΛΟΙ ΡΕ, ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΡΑ*

ΒΑΖΕΙΣ NAT ΡΕ Μπιπ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ, ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΑΣΟ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ DJ BILL ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ Μπιπ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ.AWMN ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΩ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ. ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΣΠΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ ΚΑΙ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
ΚΑΙ Ο COMMANDO ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ.

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙΣ. ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ.

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΡΕ Μπιπ?


Εγινε επεξεργασια του αρχικου κειμενου με τις ασχημες λεξεις επειτα απο την προτροπη 4 ανθρωπων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ....


Δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να βρίζεις. Σε παρακαλώ σταμάτα τώρα.

----------


## harrylaos

Εχεις δικιο Acinonyx. Ζητω συγνωμη απο τους συμφορουμητες.

----------


## JB172

Ο ένας κατέβασε τον κόμβο, ο άλλος ξεχαρμάνιασε.
Ωρέ τελειώσατε;  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ο τι να ναι.... Τι χες Γιαννη τι ειχα παντα.  ::

----------


## commando

Ετσι ετσι ειμαι η Πετρουλα και μολις τελειωσα....Γιαυτο επρεπε να ερθουν Πιτα να τα πουν απο το μεγαφωνο.
Ασχετο επειδη θα σκασω υπαρχει και Πιτα παραλια στη Χαλκιδα η κανω λαθος?Σε ολο το google δεν τη βρισκω.

----------


## fengi1

Αυτο ;
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=38689

ΚΟΠΗ ΠΙΤΑΣ EWN

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 18/01/09 καφε JAM ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ

Ωρα, κατα τις 12.00 να ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!

----------


## harrylaos

Αν τα νευρα μου ειχαν εκπεμπομενη ισχυ θα ημουνα παρανομος.
Commando τουμπανο δεν ειναι η διαδρομη τωρα?

KokkasGT-Nikiforos-Myth! Εγγυηση λεμε...

----------


## papashark

> Ετσι ετσι ειμαι η Πετρουλα και μολις τελειωσα....Γιαυτο επρεπε να ερθουν Πιτα να τα πουν απο το μεγαφωνο.
> Ασχετο επειδη θα σκασω υπαρχει και Πιτα παραλια στη Χαλκιδα η κανω λαθος?Σε ολο το google δεν τη βρισκω.


Αμα ήσουν η Πετρούλα, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να πληρώσεις συνδρομή, θα στην είχαν κάνει δώρο  ::   ::  

commando-Πετρούλα

----------


## commando

> Αυτο ;
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=38689
> 
> ΚΟΠΗ ΠΙΤΑΣ EWN
> 
> ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 18/01/09 καφε JAM ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ
> 
> Ωρα, κατα τις 12.00 να ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!


Oχι εννοω παραλια που την λενε Πιτα κοντα στην Χαλκιδα...

----------


## klarabel

Commando , σούρωσες με coca από χθές ?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> Commando τουμπανο δεν ειναι η διαδρομη τωρα?
> KokkasGT-Nikiforos-Myth! Εγγυηση λεμε...


Εχμμμ...

----------


## Nikiforos

Αμαν ρε harrylae δεν φτάνει που μας μάτιαξες, μας έτυχε κάτι και εμας, πρέπει παντού να το γράφεις? και σε άσχετα topic κιόλας!  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> Commando τουμπανο δεν ειναι η διαδρομη τωρα?
> KokkasGT-Nikiforos-Myth! Εγγυηση λεμε...
> 
> 
> Εχμμμ...


Xαρρυλαε μην ονοματισεις ξανα λινκ μου μονο των αλλων ,θα βαλω σκορδα σε ολα τα BB μου,τραγοποδαρε  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> ...


Με προσοχή 
 ::   :: 
Meeting 

 ::

----------


## senius

Commando έπειτα από την έντονη διαμαρτυρία, για το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί στο forum και όχι μόνο, .... αλλά και στα ονόματα μας, πήραμε τα μέτρα μας σαν μάγκες και κυκλοφορούμε άρχοντες και με κράνη κι ολα.

Πιο μάγκας όμως είμαι εγώ  ::   ::   :: 

Πλάκα κάνω Γιώργο. μπας και ξεφύγουμε από την χαβούζα που επικρατεί :
 ::

----------


## commando

Ti σαραβαλα αμερικανικα ποσταρεις,το ονομα commando ειναι πατενταρισμενο να χρησιμοποειται μονο απο την Norton στις μηχανες,αν θες να μαθεις  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Σορυ για το πακετο που φαγαμε,εκανα shutdown τον router να βγαλω κατι,και δεν επανηλθε,ουτε καν γυρναει το fan,το οποιο ακουγεται σαν προβλημα πυκνωτων του τροφοδοτικου του pico,οποτε και λογω κακοκαιριας,τον ηπιαμε.
Θα το δω αν δεν βρεχει αυριο η το Σαββατο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

To service του δικτύου έχει πάντα stock για έκτακτες ανάγκες!

----------


## acoul

ότι χρειαστείς, μέχρι και σουβλάκι ... !!

----------


## commando

Eυχαριστω για την ηθικη υποστηριξη μολις που προλαβα να κατεβασω την μητρικη κατω και με αλλο τροφο αναβε,οποτε μεσα επεσα,δεν βαζω pico πανω πια παντως μονο στο server με 12V απο το ups,δεν λεει μετακομισεις μεσ στο κρυο.Υπομονη και σταυρουδακι να πανε ολα καλα αυριο.  :: 
Βy the way ο server down διοτι τουφαγα το τροφο επειδη ειναι μικρο.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Eυχαριστω για την ηθικη υποστηριξη μολις που προλαβα να κατεβασω την μητρικη κατω και με αλλο τροφο αναβε,οποτε μεσα επεσα,δεν βαζω pico πανω πια παντως μονο στο server με 12V απο το ups,δεν λεει μετακομισεις μεσ στο κρυο.Υπομονη και σταυρουδακι να πανε ολα καλα αυριο. 
> Βy the way ο server down διοτι τουφαγα το τροφο επειδη ειναι μικρο.


ελα να σου δώσω μια ΜΗΤΡΙΚΗ...χαχαχαχα

----------


## commando

εγινε αλλαγη με mini atx Tyan αλλα επειδη εχει μονο 2 pci δεν εχουμε 3 link.Λειτουργουν 4 και το AP.Υπομονη μεχρι να παιξουν ολα.Βασικα το pico δεν εφταιγε δεν ειχα χρονο να κανω ολα τα τεστ αλλα ειδα πρασινιλα απο υγρασια στον τετραπλο σε μια καρτα αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα αν φταιει αυτο που βραχυκυκλωνε η μητρικη.

----------


## commando

Eπανηλθε η παλια μητρικη με Pentium 2.4 πλεον και ειμαστε μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα.Σορυ για το downtime.
Τα λινκ με anman και convict down προς το παρον,ελπιζω συντομα up.

----------


## senius

Γιώργο, χθες το βράδυ στις 08.28 έκλεισες τον κόμβο για το γνωστό blackout.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=39139&start=0

Γιατί δεν ξανασηκώθηκε ο κόμβος σου από τότε?
Έπαθες κάποια ζημιά ρε φίλε?

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι τώρα το είδα και εγώ από το ΜΤ του kokkasgt. Eλπίζουμε να φτιαχτεί σύντομα ότι και αν είναι.

----------


## commando

Εφυγα μολις γυρισα και το ειδα ναι οντως ο κομβος δεν ξανανεβηκε,για καποιο λογο δεν επαιξε το auto power on,οποτε αυριο πληκτρολογιο vga κλπ για να φτιαξουμε το bios μαζι την μπαταρια του,σoρυ  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

γεφύρωσε τα pin 13-14(πράσινο-μαύρο) του PSU για always On

----------


## commando

Οταν λεω χαθηκαν οι ρυθμισεις εννοω οτι χαθηκε και το halt on no errors γιαυτο δεν μπουταρει.

----------


## spirosco

[κακια]Την επομενη φορα που θα σε καλεσει η Γη και τ'αστρα, σβησε τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα  :: [/κακια]
 ::

----------


## commando

οχι θα βαλω αντιδραστηρα υδρογονου για να δουλευει με νερο να ζηλευεις.Τεσπα bios battery changed up and running.

----------


## mojiro

> όχι θα βάλω αντιδραστήρα υδρογόνου για να δουλεύει με νερό να ζηλεύεις...


Μη του βάζεις ιδέες... και αρχίζει να παίζει με αρνητική ηλεκτρόλυση για να παράξει ενέργεια...

----------


## commando

μπα θα αργησει εχει ακομα 10 χρονια να κανει αποσβεση τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.

----------


## Cha0s

> μπα θα αργησει εχει ακομα 10 χρονια να κανει αποσβεση τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.


(δήθεν) Οικολογική συνείδηση, AWMN και Απόσβεση δεν πάνε μαζί.

----------


## acoul

νομίζω ότι πλησιάζει ο καιρός για κάποιο όπεν σουβλάκι ηβέντ

----------


## commando

O καιρος γαρ εγγυς.  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Πέμπτη απόγευμα?

----------


## acoul

αύριο μετά από το Hellug παίζει σουβλακιάδα ...

----------


## commando

o κομβος down λογω καμμενου τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## costas43gr

> o κομβος down λογω καμμενου τροφοδοτικου.


Άσε τα παλιά βρε και πάρε ένα καινούργιο ...  ::

----------


## commando

Μπα την πατησες με παλιο 220V το αντικαθιστω (το 12V MW που τροφοδοτει το pico καηκε ,φουσκωσαν οι 3 κινεζοι 
πυκνωτες).
edit up & running προς το παρον.

----------


## senius

Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

Με υγεία.
 ::

----------


## commando

Aναζητουνται 2 νεα λινκ.Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.

----------


## acoul

αρέσει σε ένα πορτογαλέζικο κορίτσι οπότε είπα να στο αφιερώσω και σε όλες τις βόλτες με τα DR που ακόμα δεν έχουμε κάνει !!

 <-- Click ντε!

----------


## senius

> Aναζητουνται 2 νεα λινκ.Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.


Μάστορι, κάποια αναβάθμιση έκανες νομίζω.

Είναι της μόδας τώρα τελευταία στην περιοχή σας.
 ::   ::  
Τι ετοιμάζετε εσείς?
 ::

----------


## commando

> αρέσει σε ένα πορτογαλέζικο κορίτσι οπότε είπα να στο αφιερώσω και σε όλες τις βόλτες με τα DR που ακόμα δεν έχουμε κάνει !!
> 
>  <-- Click ντε!


Tα DR πεθαινουν τραγουδωντας, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3iFbGiP9T8
οσο για αναβαθμιση περιμενω τα ρημαδια ΕΛΤΑ να μου φερουν το pico.Δεν βλεπω να βγαινει ο καυσωνας που ερχεται αλλιως.

----------


## commando

Σημερα ηρθε και το πανεμορφο pico αλλα οχι το τροφοδοτικο απο Κινα.  ::  Εγινε μονο αναβαθμιση αν κ με κακη cf σε 3.20 Mtik .Η cpu επεσε γυρω στο -35%
http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?tim ... position=0

----------


## commando

Update απο οτι ειδα μολις σε μενα και στο google η εκδοση 3.20 εχει προβληματα με prism chipset μονο atheros παιζει καλα,νομιζω οτι το εφτιαξαν μετα το 3.3 οποτε βγηκε off η Netgear MA311 μου  ::   ::  sorry clients θα δω τι θα κανω μολις εχω χρονο αυριο.

----------


## JB172

Τι γράφεις ωρέ;  ::  
Η 3.20 είναι μεταγενέστερη της 3.3
Μέχρι 3.25 έχει φτάσει προς το παρόν η έκδοση 3.
3.3Χ δεν υπάρχει ακόμα.

Εγώ έχω μία Senao NL-2511 με prism 2.5 και δουλεύει κανονικά.
Τι chipset prism έχει η MA-311;

----------


## commando

Δεν θυμαμαι κατι σαν wavelan prism κατι το ελεγε,μολις την αλλαξα και εβαλα μια cm6 που μου ειχες δωσει.Οποτε οι πελατες θα ειναι οκ τωρα.Απλα λυπηθηκα να την βγαλω μετα απο 3+χρονια αλλα μην χαιρεστε δεν την πουλαω την ΜΑ311.Ευτυχως που ειχα και Sma ufl και ειμαστε κομπλε.Απλα δεν ξερω στην cm6 ποσο tx power να βαλω βασικα.  :: 
Aπλα σας εφιστω την προσοχη γιατι κανεις δεν το εχει αναφερει ενω το γοογλακι ειναι γεματο με προβληματα που ειχαν ISPηδες που μετα το V3 διαφορα prism chips δεν τους δουλευαν ή υπολειτουργουσαν,οποτε δειτε τι εχετε και μετα αναβαθμιζετε,βεβαια η πτωση στην cpu ειναι αξιοσημειωτη οποτε με διπυρηνο φανταζομαι θα πεταει το μπρικι.

----------


## JB172

Σου δούλευε σε 2.9.27, οπότε χλωμό έως κίτρινο το βλέπω να μην δουλεύει σε v3.X.
Για δες μήπως έχεις κάποιο irq conflict.
prism 2.5 έχει και η Netgear MA311.

----------


## commando

> Σου δούλευε σε 2.9.27, οπότε χλωμό έως κίτρινο το βλέπω να μην δουλεύει σε v3.X.
> Για δες μήπως έχεις κάποιο irq conflict.
> prism 2.5 έχει και η Netgear MA311.


http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=29589




> I don't believe V3 is compatible with Prism based radios. They are considered antiquated


Θες και αλλα λινκ?χεχεχε

----------


## JB172

> Εγώ έχω μία Senao NL-2511 με prism 2.5 και δουλεύει κανονικά.


  ::  Δες τη συννημένη εικόνα.

Από την άλλη, μπορεί να έχουν κάνει και καμμία @@@. Ολα είναι πιθανά.
Η δικιά σου έχει το "Harris Semiconductor Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset" ;

----------


## costas43gr

Εναλλακτικά πας σε αυτήν LevelOne WNC-0300 που έχει Atheros chipset και ρυθμίζεις τα πάντα μέσα από winbox και καθάρισες...(την έχω σε AP στο χωριό και είναι μια χαρά)

----------


## senius

> Εναλλακτικά πας σε αυτήν LevelOne WNC-0300 που έχει Atheros chipset και ρυθμίζεις τα πάντα μέσα από winbox και καθάρισες...(την έχω σε AP στο χωριό και είναι μια χαρά)


Την ιδια εχω κι εγω πάνω, σε Mikrotik RouterOS v3.20

----------


## commando

thanks guys,κριμα που δεν παιζει εκανα τα παντα.Τεσπα πιστευω οτι φουλ atheros ειναι μια χαρα πια οποτε θα παρω mini pci για ap γιατι στο μελλον θα τα βαλω ολα σε 2 pci me 4πλους.
Δεν ξερω τι γινεται με το chipset και την διαφοροποιηση που λεει ο Ngia αλλα ουτε σκαν δεν εκανε εμενα,αν και την εβλεπε.
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutor ... /Prism.htm
TH XAΣΑΜΕ ΤΗ NETGEAR ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗ!!!!

----------


## yorgos

Σαν την πρισμ άλλη καμία όμως!!! Γιατί βρε κομάντο, σε χάλαγε το 2.9.χχ

----------


## costas43gr

> Σαν την πρισμ άλλη καμία όμως!!! Γιατί βρε κομάντο, σε χάλαγε το 2.9.χχ


Μην το λες, δεν έχω δει τεράστια διαφορά σχετικά με την Atheros σε ευαισθησία για AP. Αντιθέτως μια prism για AP θέλει την μισή cpu δική της για να ρουταρει 5-6Mbit traffic....στους πελάτες...ενώ η Atheros χαλαρά.

----------


## yorgos

σαν client ξεκίνισα με μία αθέρος PCI και την είχα για καιρό αλλά όταν βρίκα μία πρισμ και την έβαλα επάνω είδα το φως το αληθινό. Πριν βάλω την πρισμ έτυχα σε αλλαγή του τότε κομβούχου μου από κάτι άλλο που είχε, σε πρίσμ στο AP του. Και εκεί υπήρξε μεγάλη διαφορά. Μπορούσα να συνδεθώ και με μικρότερη ισχύ μετά από αυτό αλλά και η διαμεταγωγή των δεδομένων στο γράφημα είχαν πιο ομαλή μορφή. Ήμουνα μακρινός πελάτης και αυτοί που ήσαν κοντά του μου είχαν αλλάξει τα πετρέλαια!!! 

Σύγκριση σε σκαν τώρα, με την πρίσμ έπιανα πάνω από τα διπλάσια σήματα από ότι με την αθέρος. 
Συμφωνώ ότι ζητάει από την cpu αλλά σαν ευαισθησία δεν συγκρίνετε με τίποτα! Είναι το κάτι άλλο.  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Σαν την πρισμ άλλη καμία όμως!!! Γιατί βρε κομάντο, σε χάλαγε το 2.9.χχ
> 
> 
> Μην το λες, δεν έχω δει τεράστια διαφορά σχετικά με την Atheros σε ευαισθησία για AP. Αντιθέτως μια prism για AP θέλει την μισή cpu δική της για να ρουταρει 5-6Mbit traffic....στους πελάτες...ενώ η Atheros χαλαρά.


Αυτος ειναι κι ο κυριος λογος που ο commando ειδε τοσο μεγαλη πτωση στο cpu load...

----------


## senius

> Αυτος ειναι κι ο κυριος λογος που ο commando ειδε τοσο μεγαλη πτωση στο cpu load...


Τελικά Σπύρο είναι πλασματική η πτώση της cpu σε όλους μας που κάναμε αναβάθμιση από 2.9.27 σε 3.20?
Και αν ναι γιατί?

Επίσης άξιζε που το κάναμε?

Αν οι mod νομίζουν ότι τα τελευταία post εχουν ενδιαφέρον, ας το μεταφέρουν σε νέα ενότητα.

Μην χαλάμε το thread του commando.
Θα μας πυροβολήσει στο τέλος.

----------


## spirosco

Η δικαιολογημενη διαφορα απο την μεταβαση 2.9 => 3 ειναι απο 5% ως 15% αναλογα με το συστημα. Το -35% που ειδε ο commando οφειλεται κατα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο στο οτι αφαιρεσε την netgear που δεν υποστηριζει pci busmaster και αναγκαζει την cpu να "ασχολειται" περισσοτερο μαζι της.

Η μεταβαση στο 3 εννοειται πως αξιζει αφου ετσι πας σε νεοτερο kernel/driver κι εκμεταλευεσαι τις βελτιωσεις.

----------


## commando

Eννοειται πως αξιζει η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση ναι η prism τρωει cpu αλλα οχι και τοσο.Γυρω στις 1000 στο διαγραμμα φαινεται η πτωση -30 οταν ηταν ακομα πανω η prism και την εβλεπε αλλα δεν εκανε ουτε σκαν.Μετα τις 1200 την εβγαλα και εβαλα 1 4πλο επιπλεον και πεσαμε αλλα 5% αρα ας βαλουμε ενα χοντρικο για X86 [email protected] κερδος 20-30% αναλογα τα nstreme σας γιατι αν βγαλω τα 6 nstreme θα δειχνει 3%.

Routerboard με την καμμια δεν θα εβαζα ακομα κ μονο για αυτο το +1-3mbit που σου δινει το compression και που τα RB4XX δεν εχουν καθολου.
Δυστυχως αν κ συναισθηματικα δεμενος με την MA311(την πηρα 15ε απο τον ιδιο τον ΖΑΚ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΥ) η prism πεθανε πια η καημενη πριν την ωρα της.  :: 
Τωρα βεβαια μας περνει να βαλουμε μεχρι και celeron 2,4 και θα ποσταρω προσεχως με την αλλαγη σε pico ποσο πραγματικα καιει ενα τετοιο τυπικο συστημα.
Αν δε με προλαβει αλλος τον Σεπτ θα γινει η αλλαγη με διπυρινο Atom330 και βλεπουμε τοτε ποσο θα καιει για συγκριση.
Κομβος eco-friendly by econet

----------


## spirosco

Εμενα αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι το 90% cpu load και αναρωτιεμαι πραγματικα πως δουλευε αυτο το πραγμα, ελεος δηλαδη ρε φιλε, σπιθες περιμενεις να βγαλει για να καταλαβεις οτι εχεις θεμα?

----------


## commando

Mε 6 τουμπανα nstreme 60-100 fw καθημερινα μια ΜΑ311 και 150mbit downloads με τρελλα queues και τουμπανο compression τι περιμενεις?Α ξεχασα εσυ δεν μπορεις πια να βαλεις compression ,κανα πακετακι mikrolinux να το φτιαξεις αυτο παιζει?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

το γεγονός αυτό σηκώνει εορτασμό στην ταράτσα με ψητό στο κάρβουνο και σβήσιμο με μπύρα ... τα γνωστά, ο κάθε ένας φέρνει και ψήνει ότι έχει όρεξη να καταναλώσει ...

πότε ??

----------


## commando

σε βολευει Σαββατο απογευμα?λεω σε ενα απο τα επομενα 3.  :: Εννοω στη δικια μου ταρατσα.Οχι αυριο γιατι παμε beach party.

----------


## spirosco

> Mε 6 τουμπανα nstreme 60-100 fw καθημερινα μια ΜΑ311 και 150mbit downloads με τρελλα queues και τουμπανο compression τι περιμενεις?Α ξεχασα εσυ δεν μπορεις πια να βαλεις compression ,κανα πακετακι mikrolinux να το φτιαξεις αυτο παιζει?


Το θεμα δεν ειναι τι να περιμενω εγω αλλα τι να περιμενουν οι κακομοιρηδες που τα πακετακια τους προσπαθουσαν να περασουν απο αυτο το αθλιο πραγμα που εσυ ελεγες ρουτερ βρε γαβγαβ.

Τα 60 min fw που βλεπεις και ιδρωνεις εγω τα βλεπω ηδη σε ενα embedded -οχι καθε μερα φυσικα, αλλα τα εχει χωρις να περασει τα 60%- χωρις compression και αλλες σαχλαμαρες.
Πολλαπλασιασε το τωρα επι 4 και αιντε μετα στα ΙΕΚ senius/trackman να μαθεις απο fw...  ::

----------


## commando

Oποτε θες να τα στησουμε στη Βουτα 6 λινκ στον ιδιο κομβο με το ιδιο torrent και ο καθενας τα ρουτερ του ειμαι μεσα 
Αλλιως αντε βουτα και καλα μπανια στην Ευβοια.  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Βρε δεν προσπαθω να σε πικαρω ή να κανω συγκρισεις, αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν εχεις συνηδητοποιησει πως ενας ρουτερ που η cpu του δουλευει τοσο ψηλα, ειναι σιγουρο πως θα "χανει" πακετα.
Το οτι βλεπεις 60-100fw δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι το μηχανακι επαιζε οριακα.

Αιντε, νεοπα που θες και κοντρες  ::

----------


## papashark

> Oποτε θες να τα στησουμε στη Βουτα 6 λινκ στον ιδιο κομβο με το ιδιο torrent και ο καθενας τα ρουτερ του ειμαι μεσα 
> Αλλιως αντε βουτα και καλα μπανια στην Ευβοια.


Επειδή έκοψες την εξάτμιση και κάνεις περισσότερο θόρυβο, δεν σημαίνει ότι έγινες και ποιο γρήγορος....

Άσε που στις στροφές σε βλέπω να "σφίγγεσαι" πολύ...

----------


## ysam

6 Λινκ και έχεις μόνο 60Mbps? Τσκ Τσκ άστο μην το κάνεις commando.. Και που το είπες μαβλακία έκανες.. 

Οι βαρώνοι σε βλεπουν και γελάνε ήδη.. Ρόμπεν ξεκούμποτεν.. σου λέω..

Εχμμμ Τι το θες το τούμπανο nstreme ακριβώς?

----------


## commando

60 ειναι τα χαλαρα κατα μεσο ορο.Στην υπογραφ μου φαινεται το λιμιτ 150mbit 150/6=25 περιπου λογω και των queues των απεναντι,και οχι δεν πικραινομαι ειναι οριακα ο κομβος με αυτα διοτι δεν εχω και ολη την Αθηνα πιατο με δυσκολια θα βρω αλλο ενα λινκ,αλλα δεν πειραζει καποια στιγμη οψομεθα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

yottabit syndrome ...

----------


## commando

Oχι septillion syndrome θα ελεγα  ::   ::

----------


## commando

O κομβος θα πεσει λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

δεν αφήνεις τις ταράτσες να έρθεις από εδώ να φας καμιά καρμπονάρα να στανιάρεις ... ??

----------


## commando

_τι λες ρε διαιτα  θα βουταω στα 20μ σε λιγο καιρο θες να σκασω?_
Η αναβαθμιση τελειωσε μπηκε ενα pico 24V με ενα τροφο 18,5V που ειχα spare γιατι δεν μπορουσα να περιμενω το αλλο να ερθει.Το κερδος ηταν περι τα 15-20VA!!Παρατηρησα οτι και με 1,7P4 και με Celeron 2,2 η καταναλωση δεν επεφτε αλλο.Ισως γιατι ο P4 2,4 που εχω ειναι στα 1,525V.
Tεσπα στην καλυτερη με το 20V τροφο βλεπω να πηγαινει 65VA παρακατω δεν νομιζω.Οποτε μια ειναι η λυση για 40VA
ATOM 330.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Γιώργο.

Έμεινε τώρα να σου δοκιμάσει κάποιος, τα κρας τεστ.
 ::

----------


## acoul

κανόνισε κάτι γιατί κάναμε ... "κοιλιά" ... βάλε και κανένα open τώρα που ήρθε το άγιο φως στην περιοχή σας ... once you taste it you never go back  ::

----------


## klarabel

> κανόνισε κάτι γιατί κάναμε ... "κοιλιά" ... βάλε και κανένα open τώρα που ήρθε το άγιο φως στην περιοχή σας ... once you taste it you never go back


A ρε Αλέξανδρε τι μου θύμισες τώρα ...."once you taste black you never go back" από τίτλο γνωστού ..comic !!!  :: 
Tι του λές βρέ του ανθρώπου ?? Αφού ξέρεις πως είναι τα κομάντα ...........

----------


## acoul

για πες ρε Γιώργο, θα παίξει τίποτε γιατί δεν κουνιέται φύλο τελευταία ...

----------


## commando

O router down θα το κοιταξω το απογευμα.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! πάλι τα χάλασες? λέω και εγώ ποιός μου χάλασε την δρομολόγηση προς το εξοχικό!!! τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει? αν θες κάτι σφύρα ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

εβαλα χτες μια cm9 χτες περιεργο αλλα μαλλον δεν καθοτανε καλα ή κουνηθηκε ο 4πλος το πρωι απο τους κραδασμους του αερα δεν ξερω παντως μονο στον 4πλο εβλεπε την cm9 σε μονο δεν επαιζε.Θα δειξει παλι  ::   ::  .Προς το παρον οκ.

----------


## yorgos

περισσότερο για irc μοιάζει παρά για πρόβλημα στον μονό  ::  

και θανκς για τις προάλλες...  ::

----------


## commando

Πάλι τα ίδια σημερα ,οποτε μάλλον ακυρο η cm9 και ειναι αδυνατον να βρω cm6 μαλλον θα καταργησω προσωρινα το ap.Σορυ..  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

χτύπα ένα μπούλετ να ξεμπερδεύεις ! το σκέφτομαι και εγώ --> 95dbm sensitivity <-- not bad at all και έχει και κουμπάκια/κλικς  ::  !!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πάλι τα ίδια σημερα ,οποτε μάλλον ακυρο η cm9 και ειναι αδυνατον να βρω cm6 μαλλον θα καταργησω προσωρινα το ap.Σορυ..


εχω εγω να σου δώσω μια cm6 call me να στην δώσω...την έχω στο συρτάρι και κάθεται..

----------


## commando

thanks guys γιαυτο ειναι οι φιλοι.Τελικα μετα απο 6 ωρες δουλεια σε αντιξοες συνθηκες αερα καταφερα να βγαλω ενα 7ο λινκ με pilgrim.
Bεβαια το AP ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας.Σταδιακα θα επανελθει η υπηρεσια ,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Convict

Μπραβο George ...!!!

----------


## vabiris

> thanks guys γιαυτο ειναι οι φιλοι.Τελικα μετα απο 6 ωρες δουλεια σε αντιξοες συνθηκες αερα καταφερα να βγαλω ενα 7ο λινκ με pilgrim.
> Bεβαια το AP ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας.Σταδιακα θα επανελθει η υπηρεσια ,ευχαριστω.


καλορίζικο !

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλορίζικο!! νομίζω και εγώ έπιανα κάποιο Link του σε scan.  ::

----------


## commando

σημερα θα γινει προγραμματισμενο downtime λογω εργασιων στον κομβο και το ρουτερ μετα τις 5μμ.

----------


## commando

back online εγινε υποβαθμιση σε 2ghz P4.H καταναλωση ειναι τωρα 40W,αντε να πεσει ο 8πλος να βαλουμε Atom hehe.

----------


## Convict

δε παει αλλο γιατι ο μετρητης γραφει......!!!!!
Ρωτα και μενα

----------


## commando

παω για αναβαθμιση σε 8πλο και γω και μετα atom.Μα καλα με μονο 5 λινκ απο τα 7 ενεργα και ρουταρω 60+ με 8 λινκ τι θα γινει?

----------


## quam

> παω για αναβαθμιση σε 8πλο και γω και μετα atom.Μα καλα με μονο 5 λινκ απο τα 7 ενεργα και ρουταρω 60+ με 8 λινκ τι θα γινει?


Ότι γίνεται πάντα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.... θα σε βρίζουν όλοι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το έχεις σκεφτεί καλά; Πιστεύεις ότι έτσι θα βοηθήσεις το δίκτυο; 8 link ΔΕ χωράνε στη νόμιμη μπάντα. Θα παίξεις σε παράνομη συχνότητα; Αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα αφού παίζεις ήδη σε παράνομη ισχύ με 4 από τα links σου να είναι πάνω από 8χλμ (και όλα προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση)..  ::

----------


## quam

Τι σου έλεγα ?  ::   ::

----------


## commando

αν μετακομισω Βριλησια η ασπαστω την Βιβλο των βορειων προαστειων μηπως βοηθησει quam?
 ::   ::

----------


## commando

anyway οποιος εχει οπτικη μπορει να κανει αιτηση εντος για λινκ τα γνωστα 80αρι,και αυστηρα με nstreme γιατι οπως βλεπετε λογω HD εποχης ειναι τουμπανο το τραφικ.75+ Μεγκαμπιτια τη μερα.Σπαρταριστα!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> αν μετακομισω Βριλησια η ασπαστω την Βιβλο των βορειων προαστειων μηπως βοηθησει quam?


Έχεις μπερδέψει τα Πατήσια με τα Βριλήσσια;

----------


## commando

Το ΑΡ ειναι down καθως και αλλα 2 λινκ που ηταν ηδη down λογω ξαφνικης πωλησης του 4πλου ανταπτορα.Οι πελατες ας κανουν υπομονη.

----------


## JB172

> Το ΑΡ ειναι down καθως και αλλα 2 λινκ που ηταν ηδη down λογω ξαφνικης πωλησης του 4πλου ανταπτορα.Οι πελατες ας κανουν υπομονη.


Και αν δεν σου κάτσει ο 8απλός;  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Commando δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έχεις 2 4απλους αντί 8απλο? αν πάθει κάτι αυτός μένουν όλα κάτω. Εκτός αν δεν έχεις χώρο βέβαια...

----------


## BladeWS

Λογικά το mobo του, εχει 1 pci

----------


## commando

Και όμως 2 καίνε περισοτερο έστω κ αν είναι 1-3 βατ κ προφανώς πάω για ατομ οπότε και υπάρχει μια θέση νικηφόρε.

----------


## quam

> αν μετακομισω Βριλησια η ασπαστω την Βιβλο των βορειων προαστειων μηπως βοηθησει quam?


Φαντάζομαι πως κάθε προσπάθεια είναι καλή. 
Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος μια που δεν έχω προσωπική πείρα σε ότι ανέφερες  ::

----------


## commando

Yπομονη ειμαστε με 5 λινκ ακομη,εχουν εξαντληθει οι 8πλοι και αναμενουμε παραλαβη.Ποιος με γκαντεμιασε?Ποιος?
Πριν μια βδομαδα ειχε.  ::   ::   :: 
JB!!!!!Που εισαι παιδι μου?Χαθηκες!Θα περασω καποια μερα να τα πουμε.......



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Το ΑΡ ειναι down καθως και αλλα 2 λινκ που ηταν ηδη down λογω ξαφνικης πωλησης του 4πλου ανταπτορα.Οι πελατες ας κανουν υπομονη.
> 
> 
> Και αν δεν σου κάτσει ο 8απλός;

----------


## JB172

> Yπομονη ειμαστε με 5 λινκ ακομη,εχουν εξαντληθει οι 8πλοι και αναμενουμε παραλαβη.Ποιος με γκαντεμιασε?Ποιος?
> Πριν μια βδομαδα ειχε.   
> JB!!!!!Που εισαι παιδι μου?Χαθηκες!Θα περασω καποια μερα να τα πουμε.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> ...


Ή εγώ σε γκαντέμιασα ή ο Acinonyx.  ::  
Δεν σου φτάνουν τα 5 links?

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Yπομονη ειμαστε με 5 λινκ ακομη,εχουν εξαντληθει οι 8πλοι και αναμενουμε παραλαβη.Ποιος με γκαντεμιασε?Ποιος?
> Πριν μια βδομαδα ειχε.   
> JB!!!!!Που εισαι παιδι μου?Χαθηκες!Θα περασω καποια μερα να τα πουμε.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εχω εναν τετραπλο για πουλημα θα στο πουλησω λιγο ποιο ακριβα απο οτι πουλησες το δικο σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Mπα θα με δανεισει ο Neuro εναν μεχρι να φερει ο αεριαλ.Τεσπα JB οχι ειπαμε ο μεγαλυτερος γκαντεμης ειναι ο Χαρυλαος.Που χαθηκε αυτος.
Εμενα μου φτανουν και 5 και 7 λινκ αλλα οι clients τωρα την εκατσαν που ειναι οφ το AP,δεν πειραζει θα λεω οτι καποιος γκαντεμιασε....  ::  Thanks geosid παντως.

----------


## yorgos

Βάλτους προσωρινά ένα Φονεράκι  ::

----------


## commando

> Βάλτους προσωρινά ένα Φονεράκι


Στο μυαλο μου ησουν ειχα σκοπο να το κοιταξω το ΣΚ αλλα 2η γκαντεμια και μαυτο λεω οτι στανταρ πλεον καποιος με εχει ματιασει.Στις 9μμ!!περιπου ηρθε μπατσος με παπι!να μου παραδωσει χαρτι εφορευτικης επιτροπης για την Κυριακη.Μαγκες πηγαιντε να ψηφισετε αυτοδυναμια γιατι αν χωθω σε επαναληπτικη Κυριακη 2η φορα την κατσαμε.  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

> Στις 9μμ!!περιπου ηρθε μπατσος με παπι!να μου παραδωσει χαρτι εφορευτικης επιτροπης για την Κυριακη.Μαγκες πηγαιντε να ψηφισετε αυτοδυναμια γιατι αν χωθω σε επαναληπτικη Κυριακη 2η φορα την κατσαμε.


 ::  


Περαστικά  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Eπανηλθαν οι υπηρεσιες ο 8πλος με ενημερωσαν αγνωστο ποτε θα ερθει.Η αναβαθμιση αναβαλλεται,μονο το AP προσεχως θα γυρισει σε fonera.Eκ της διευθυνσεως.

----------


## manoskol

αν το ap σου γυρισει σε fonera προσεξε λιγο το setup που θα κανεις... για να μην κρεμασουν οι πελατες που τους εχεις δωσει υποδικτυα...για οποια βοηθεια με βρισκεις απογευμα στο voip

----------


## smarag

> Eπανηλθαν οι υπηρεσιες ο 8πλος με ενημερωσαν αγνωστο ποτε θα ερθει.Η αναβαθμιση αναβαλλεται,μονο το AP προσεχως θα γυρισει σε fonera.Eκ της διευθυνσεως.


H MikroTik έχει αποσύρει το τον 8πλο adaptor πλέον απο την αγορά. Εγώ έχω 2 τεμάχια σε τελευταιά κομμάτια απο Stock και μετά τέλος σε αυτό το προϊόν αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Eπανηλθαν οι υπηρεσιες ο 8πλος με ενημερωσαν αγνωστο ποτε θα ερθει.Η αναβαθμιση αναβαλλεται,μονο το AP προσεχως θα γυρισει σε fonera.Eκ της διευθυνσεως.
> 
> 
> H MikroTik έχει αποσύρει το τον 8πλο adaptor πλέον απο την αγορά. Εγώ έχω 2 τεμάχια σε τελευταιά κομμάτια απο Stock και μετά τέλος σε αυτό το προϊόν αν σε ενδιαφέρει.


Ναι ε κριμα! ατυχια μου διοτι παρειγγειλα απο Αγγλια προχτες.  ::  thanks anyway.
Bεβαια ακουγεται καλο να τον παρω για backup....

----------


## geosid

8plo ειχε και εναν ο 7bpm και τον εδινε , εαν θες μιλα μαζι του για το εαν ισχυει ακομα ...

----------


## commando

> 8plo ειχε και εναν ο 7bpm και τον εδινε , εαν θες μιλα μαζι του για το εαν ισχυει ακομα ...


Toυ ειχα μιλησει σε pm τον ειχε δωσει στον vabiris οποτε η καλυτερη τιμη που βρηκα ηταν 100ευρω καθαρη κλοπη απο Αγγλια(οταν ολος ο ΑΤΟΜ 330 κανει 70)τεσπα καλυτερα που τον σταματησανε γιατι ηταν κλοπη οπως ειπα.Βεβαια τα πραγματα περιπλεκονται διοτι ειναι μην σου χαλασει,ημαρτον γιατι δεν φερνουν Ευρωπη ενα atom με 2 pci να ησυχασουμε?Τεσπα αυριο θα παω απο smarag για τον 8πλο οποτε πολυ συντομα απο ΣΚ θα ειμαστε εξ-ατομ-ισμενοι!

----------


## commando

O κομβος down λογω εργασιων.

----------


## commando

up ζητειται αλλο ενα λινκ για να τα κανουμε 8!!

----------


## manoskol

Με το AP τι θα γινει θα το επαναλητουργήσεις ?  ::

----------


## commando

το προσπαθω ναι να μπει σε fonera με usb ethernet αν και ειχα καποια προβληματα δηλαδη καποιες usb ethernet δεν τις βλεπει το 3.22 αγορασα μια ASIX αλλα παρατηρησα οτι ειχα καποιο θεμα αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.Δηλαδη μετα απο λιγο κολαγε η κανονικη ethernet ενω τα wireless if ρουταραν κανονικα η Realtek εβγαινε εκτος.Ειναι ενα μυστηριο που ψαχνω να βρω τι φταιει αλλιως θα το ειχα βαλει ηδη το fonera.Πρεπει να αποκλεισω πρωτα οτι φταιει το pico και μετα σιγα σιγα θα το φτιαξουμε προς το παρον μενει ως εχει το AP

----------


## manoskol

η καλυτερη λύση εφοσον εχεις οχταπλο ειναι να βαλεις μια cm6 για ap
οι κοντινοι πελατες δεν θα εχουν προβλημα ... δεν εχει την ευαισθησια του
prism (ma311) σε υλοποιηση pci ή εστω και με αλλες pci κάρτες με atheros
αλλα το εχω δοκιμασει και παιζει ικανοποιητικά δεν ειναι αναγκη να βάλεις 8 
link βαλε 7 + AP (σε cm6)  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ε δεν την παλευω αλλο το forward μου ειναι σταθερα 60+ τι στο καλο εγινε ο κομβος τουμπανο?Επειδη θελω κ τα 60 που μου τρωτε προσεχως ενα λινκ παει για Ν...Ακους εκει 7 λινκ και να μην εχουμε 200+ mbit.

----------


## commando

Υπαρχουν ελευθερα if για οσους πιστευουν ακομα στο χομπυ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άστα αυτά σου εχω καβατζωσει 3 freespot AP όπως είπαμε.  ::

----------


## senius

Γιώργο, κάποιο πουλάκι και μάλιστα δρυοκολάπτης, μου σφύριξε κάτι θετικές αλλαγές στον κόμβο σου?
Μέσα είμαι ! .. και ξέρεις με ποιους...!!!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Ρε συ θα τα βάλουμε μαζί.Εχω ελευθερο If.Εκει απο το κενο που έχεις προς τα εμένα...Διάθεση θέλει....Βάλτο σε AP και εγω σε ψάχνω...#13220...Ρίξε οκ..και σε Ν αμα γουσταρεις είμαι έτοιμος με καρτα και ολα...

----------


## senius

Και θα κάνετε γύρω-γύρω ολοι _.. στην μέση ο commando_ ... με 1 hop μεταξύ σας 3 κόμβοι (nasos765-infosat1, kai nasos765-commando ήδη είστε ενεργεί 2.5 χρόνια)? Ενεργοποιήστε τα Ν, βάλτε και διπλά feeder, λόγω ότι θα περνάει τράφικ πάνω από 250 mbps μεταξύ σας. :: 
Αντε να το δω κι αυτό (commando-infosat1), να το τραβήξω και με video. :: 

Αστειεύομαι....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## commando

Δεν ειπα τιποτα για να μην το ματιασετε αλλα ο σενιους δεν κρατιεται τι να κανουμε.Ο κομβος αναβαθμιζεται αμεσα με το λινκ με Νασο765 στα 150mbit με καρτες Ν και επεται συνεχεια στα κοντινα μου λινκ.Το access point καταργειται απο βδομαδα και στη θεση του θα βγει ενα νεο λινκ.Αντε καλη μας τυχη.

----------


## senius

@commando, μακάρι να μην σε ματιάσω, γιατί τυχαίνει να είμαι Σαββατογεννημένος.

Να παραθέσω όμως δύο θέματα, όπου έχω προσωπική γνώμη αρκετούς μήνες τώρα, από αρκετούς κόμβους που έτυχε να ήμουν μπροστά, κάνοντας αναβάθμιση σε Ν:
*1.* Δεν αρκεί κάποιος κόμβος να κάνει τις απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις του, και να κάνει μόνο ένα λινκ σε Ν. Θα πρέπει να κάνει και δεύτερο τουλάχιστον, για να δει την πραγματική αναβάθμιση σε .... κίνηση και αποτέλεσμα.
*2.* Θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε στο taratsopisi μας (Pentium 4 από 2, 1.8 giga και πάνω), να έχουμε *το ανάλογο μηχάνημα (cpu)* που απαιτείται, όταν θα απαιτηθεί στο ένα η δύο η τρία link σε *Ν*, να χρειαστεί να σηκώσουν το ανάλογο τράφικ. Εκεί κύριοι όσοι έχετε πραγματικά δοκιμάσει και καταφέρει να περνάνε 300 Mbps μέσα στον κόμβο σας, θα δείτε την CPU ότι *85-95αρίζει για πλάκα* σε ένα P4 2 giga. Αν τολμήσουμε να βάλουμε δύο λινκ σε Ν σε rb433AH, και έρθουν οι ανάλογες απαιτήσεις, εύκολα θα καταλάβει κάποιος ότι το rb433 θα παραδώσει γρήγορα *πνεύμα*, έστω κι αν τα Ν λίνκ έχουν feeder με απλό μονόπολο, δηλαδή να κλειδώνουν στα 150 Mbps.

Αντε Γιώργο και σε dual core!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## commando

Φιλε senious μην αγχωνεσαι ειμαι εδω και 2 χρονια dualcore.
Οσον αφορα την αναβαθμιση ευχαριστω τον φιλο JB172 για την βοηθεια.
Ειχα αρκετα προβληματα αλλα συνηθισμενα τα βουνα.Το routing δεν επαιζε καθολου με την 5rc11 παροτι εγινα απο τα πρωτα πειραματοζωα σε quagga συνιστω να μην το δοκιμασετε εκτος και κατι παιχτηκε με το restored config αλλα δεν νομιζω γιατι ΟΥΤΕ bgp στην 11 επαιξε με την καμμια δεν ξεκιναγαν τα routes.Downgraded σε 7 και βεβαια τα πακετα της quagga δεν επαιναν αλλα μπηκε BGP το οποιο επαιξε κατευθειαν εκτος απο μια μαλακια στο config που λεει synchronize που μου πηρε μια ωρα να καταλαβω οτι θελει ξετικαρισμα.επισης για καποιο λογο δεν παιζει το nstreme σε 2 απο τα 6 λινκ(και εγω εμεινα μ%%^ς οταν τα ειδα να κανουν τραμπαλα και αφαιρωντας το nstreme να παιζουν τελεια).
Μενει η εγκατασταση απο Naso μερια τωρα και ειμαστε πλεον Ν για να μη λετε οτι δεν αναβαθμιζομαστε στο Μπραχαμι!!!

----------


## JB172

Κάνε downgrade σε v3.20. Το κλειδί για την 3.20 είναι μέσα στο files και έχει την μορφή XXXX-XXX.key (4-3 χαρακτήρες)
Κατόπιν βάλε την 5rc7 χωρίς το πακέτο routing. Βάλε ταυτόχρονα και τα πακέτα quagga & mikrolinux για 5rc7. Βάλε και τα conf αρχεία της quagga ταυτόχρονα.
Το κλειδί για την v.5 έχει την μορφή ΧΧΧΧ-ΧΧΧΧ.key (4-4 χαρακτήρες) και είναι και αυτό στο files.

----------


## NetTraptor

H rc11 είναι χαλασμένη... τραγικά όμως.

----------


## commando

Παλι θυσιαστηκα εγω με το JB172 για να το μαθει και το ευρυ κοινο η απορια μου ειναι αφου δεν παιζει τι στο καλο εχουμε πακετο quagga για το rc11! α ρε παλιες καλες εποχες 2.9.6 που παιζαν ολα με την μια και μονο timers ηθελε να φτιαξεις.Και μην το γελαει κανεις γιατι ο ενας απεναντι μου αυτο εχει 4 χρονια.!

----------


## nikpanGR

Διπλα Feeder εχω όποτε θέλετε τα δοκιμάζουμε με τον Νασσο.....

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παλι θυσιαστηκα εγω με το JB172 για να το μαθει και το ευρυ κοινο η απορια μου ειναι αφου δεν παιζει τι στο καλο εχουμε πακετο quagga για το rc11! α ρε παλιες καλες εποχες 2.9.6 που παιζαν ολα με την μια και μονο timers ηθελε να φτιαξεις.Και μην το γελαει κανεις γιατι ο ενας απεναντι μου αυτο εχει 4 χρονια.!


Commando μάλλον τον ίδιο "απέναντι" έχουμε! και ένας δικός μου έχει 2.9.6!!! ξέρεις ποιος!  :: pp

----------


## commando

Αυτο που δεν ξερεις ειναι οτι η 2.9 τον πινει οσον αφορα το Nstreme με την 5 που εχω τωρα.
Ειναι ισως βιαστικο αλλα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα εχω καταληξει προς το παρον με την καταραμενη Μικροτικ.στο λινκ μου με vabiris που εχει 3.20 μια χαρα.Αλλαξα και θεσεις και συχνοτητες και τα ιδια.Ειμαι σιγουρος αν βαλει κ ο κοκκας 3.20 οτι θα παιζει μια χαρα.

----------


## commando

dual feeder e?Ι like!!!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Commando δεν κατάλαβα τι πρόβλημα έχεις με τον kokkasgt? και εγώ το link μας σε Nstreme το έχω και είναι μια χαρά! αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλει κανά νεοτερο γιατι αυτό το 2.9.6 είναι απαρχαιωμένο! εγώ έχω 3.22 τώρα αλλά λείαν συντόμως θα γίνει openwrt  ::

----------


## senius

> dual feeder e?Ι like!!!!!!


 Το θέμα είναι, αν είναι απαραίτητο, για τις απαιτήσεις που ζητάνε 270 mbps.
Έχουν περάσει τόσα mpbs από εσάς, και πότε? Αν ήταν θα το είχε δει ο faros center.
Χρειάζεστε να καταναλώνετε τσάμπα ρεύμα?
Έχεις σήμερα ένα λινκ σε N με nasos765. Εχεις panel επάνω του όμως. Το καλό ειναι οτι θές να δεις τα 120 mbps μπές-βγές, όπου κάτι σε κάνει και δεν τα έχεις στα 85 μέτρα του Ν λινκ.
Μου αρέσει man, που σιγά σιγά, έρχεσαι από μόνος σου στην πραγματικότητα του σήμερα.
Απλα έχεις χάσει πολλά επεισόδια.

link N nasos765-commando_3 3-4-2011.jpg

----------


## romias

> Το θέμα είναι, αν είναι απαραίτητο, για τις απαιτήσεις που ζητάνε 270 mbps.
> ..
> Μου αρέσει man, που σιγά σιγά, έρχεσαι από μόνος σου στην πραγματικότητα του σήμερα.
> Απλα έχεις χάσει πολλά επεισόδια.
> 
> link N nasos765-commando_3 3-4-2011.jpg


Το θέμα είναι,αξίζει να παίζουμε turbo μόνο και μόνο για να κομπάζουμε οτι πιάνουνε 100mbps;
Για προβληματιστήτε λίγο

----------


## senius

> Το θέμα είναι,αξίζει να παίζουμε turbo μόνο και μόνο για να κομπάζουμε οτι πιάνουνε 100mbps;
> Για προβληματιστήτε λίγο


Τάκη romia ξέρεις την διάφορα των 40 η 80 mhz? Εχεις την εμπειρία? Και πώς? 
Για δώσε αποτελέσματα, να μάθουμε, τουλάχιστον εγώ εχω απορείες.

----------


## romias

Nομίζω οτι το 80mhz απλά δεν υφίσταται και το 40mhz στην καθομιλουμένη σημαίνει turbo.
Τώρα αν εσύ γνωρίζεις κάτι διαφορετικό,δώσε μας τα φώτα σου ανοίγοντας ένα καινούργιο πόστ για το θέμα,μιας και ο σκοπός του προηγούμενου ποστ μου,ήταν και είναι,απλα ο προβληματισμός και οχι να αρχίσουμε μια εκτός θέματος συζήτηση

Υγ.Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ να μάθω επι του θέματος,στα ελληνικά απο ανθρώπους με εμπειρία και γνώσεις.

----------


## commando

Γιατι βαζουν ολες οι εταιρειες turbo και compressors στα αμαξια γιατι κανουμε overclocking στις μητρικες γιατι βγαζουμε περσσοτερα και ταχυτερα λινκ γιατι γιατι.Ισως γιατι ειναι στη φυση του ανθρωπου να ψαχνει την ταχυτητα την μαθηση και το καλυτερο ειτε Μτικ ειτε wrt ειναι αυτο..Αυτο ειναι που κανει και το μπρικι me τα πολλα κλικ ανωτερο απο το wrt καμια φορα η ποσοτητα ειναι και ποιοτητα..Για το αλλο ρομια συντομα ο ερασμα που ειναι απεναντι μου πχ θα εχει 3.2 αρα θα δειξει αν επαληθευτω οτι κατω απο 3 μικροτικ το nstreme ειναι ασυμβατο με τη νεα version 5.τωρα γιατι απο τα 22 mbit ζηταμε τα 28 σε παραπεμπω πιο πανω.

----------


## romias

Τώρα αυτό πως το κατάφερες,να απαντήσεις εκτός θέματος και άσχετα στο ερώτημά μου;
Βαβυλωνία;
Να υποθέσω οτι θεωρείς σωστό το turbo στα λινκ μας?
Οσο για την υπεροχή το mt έναντι του openwrt,αφενός δεν έθεσα τέτοιο θέμα αφετέρου αν εσένα σε βολεύει καλύτερα το mt με γεια σου με χαρά σου.
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι έχεις δίκιο

----------


## commando

Το παναρχαιο γνωμικο των μηχανικων ισχυει και για τα πρωτα ατομ.
Υστερα απο 3+χρονια αδιαλειπτης λειτουργιας με atom intel το πρωτο που βγηκε ,8πλο ανταπτορα Μικροτικ τον τελευταιο που παραχθηκε και picopsu 120W με ΗP power supply και μονη φθορα το ανεμιστηρακι της cpu,αποδεικνυεται η μεγαλοφυια της Ιντελ η ποιοτητα των πυκνωτων της,και η αδιαμφιβητητη διασθηση μου πριν 3 χρονια για ισως ενα απο τα πιο αξιοπιστα χ86 setup ever.


08/10/2009 #378 commando 
Ξιφίας
Εγγραφή
Jan 2006
Περιοχή
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ VOIP:75781-2-3 www.commando.awmn SKYPE:cricket-commando
Δημοσιεύσεις
4.841
Re: #7578 commando, Άγιος Δημήτριος
Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
8plo ειχε και εναν ο 7bpm και τον εδινε , εαν θες μιλα μαζι του για το εαν ισχυει ακομα ...
Toυ ειχα μιλησει σε pm τον ειχε δωσει στον vabiris οποτε η καλυτερη τιμη που βρηκα ηταν 100ευρω καθαρη κλοπη απο Αγγλια(οταν ολος ο ΑΤΟΜ 330 κανει 70)τεσπα καλυτερα που τον σταματησανε γιατι ηταν κλοπη οπως ειπα.Βεβαια τα πραγματα περιπλεκονται διοτι ειναι μην σου χαλασει,ημαρτον γιατι δεν φερνουν Ευρωπη ενα atom με 2 pci να ησυχασουμε?Τεσπα αυριο θα παω απο smarag για τον 8πλο οποτε πολυ συντομα απο ΣΚ θα ειμαστε εξ-ατομ-ισμενοι!
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4291/downloadyv.png
http://www.market.awmn/logomarket.gif {SERVICES}

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Το παναρχαιο γνωμικο των μηχανικων ισχυει και για τα πρωτα ατομ.
> Υστερα απο 3+χρονια αδιαλειπτης λειτουργιας με atom intel το πρωτο που βγηκε ,8πλο ανταπτορα Μικροτικ τον τελευταιο που παραχθηκε και picopsu 120W με ΗP power supply και μονη φθορα το ανεμιστηρακι της cpu,αποδεικνυεται η μεγαλοφυια της Ιντελ η ποιοτητα των πυκνωτων της,και η αδιαμφιβητητη διασθηση μου πριν 3 χρονια για ισως ενα απο τα πιο αξιοπιστα χ86 setup ever.


Αφού (διάβασα ΟΛΟ το thread), εσύ ΔΕΝ ήθελες να ακούσεις για INTEL (και άλλα τέτοια), χα, χα, χα....  :: 




> Ο κομβος (AMD K6III-500MHZ-SOYO5EMA+)περασε το τεστ ride καυσωνα του Αυγουστου χωρις διακοπες(AMD forever)



.

----------


## vabiris

Φίλε Commando δες λίγο εδώ:

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=174...559#post553559

----------


## commando

Τα κεφαλια μεσα και καλο χειμωνα.Ο κομβος ζει και βασιλευει ευτυχως παρα τον αυτοματο πιλοτο εδω και χρονια.Οσοι κοβουχοι χασανε την επαφη με τον κομβο παρακαλω να ξαναστοχευσουν και οσοι πιστοι εχουν οπτικη με εμενα ας προσπαθησουν παλι.Υπαρχουν αρκετα ελευθερα interface

----------


## Convict

Welcome back και καλό χειμώνα.

----------


## commando

εγιναν μικρορυθμισεις λογω καλοκαιριας υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα ifs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## commando

ζητουνται 4ψηφιοι κομβοι για σοβαρα λινκ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## devilman

θες να το δουμε μηπως βγεί κάτι προς τα δω?

----------


## commando

οκ στοχευσε προς αγιο Βασιλειο και αναμενεις απαντηση

----------


## devilman

για δες μια 5500

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Commando εχεις κοψει το link με kokkasgt; ρωταω γιατι ειναι πολυ καιρο κατω.

----------


## commando

νομιζω ο κοκκας ειναι κατω εσυ τον ξερεις;

----------


## commando

> για δες μια 5500


οκ το κοιταω

----------


## Nikiforos

> νομιζω ο κοκκας ειναι κατω εσυ τον ξερεις;


Καλημερα, ναι το ξερω οτι ειναι κατω εδω και καιρο εχει προβλημα το ταρατσο pc του. Εχω το τηλ του αλλα δεν τον βρισκω ευκολα. Απο κοντα δεν τον ξερω, απλα εχουμε link μαζι. Θα προσπαθησω να τον βρω.

----------


## devilman

> οκ το κοιταω


το είδες καθόλου, γιατί αν με πιάνεις εστω και λίγο , τότε αν πάω αλλού το πιάτο οπου θα θέλω 2-3 μέρες το πολύ θα "πιανόμαστε σούπερ"
Πάνος.

----------


## geioa

επειδη ξερω που ειστε και οι δυο νομιζω πως δεν μπορειτε να δειτε ο ενας τον αλλον. ευχομαι να τα καταφερεται βεβαια αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο. το λεω μιας και καποτε ειχα τσεκαρει και εγω να σε δω commando αλλα απο οτι θυμαμε λογο καποιου τοιχου απο μερια σου δεν εβλεπες την δικη μας περιοχη.

----------


## commando

καλημερα δεν ειδα κατι αλλα εκπεμπω προς Ηλιουπολη στα 5800 αμα δεις κατι μου λες.

----------


## commando

αστον μαλλον τα εχει παρατησει ετσι κι αλλιως 2.9.6 ειχε μια ζωη

----------


## vabiris

Αν δεν φτιαξεις το λινκ με τον κοκκας θες να το γυρισεις με εμενα , μενω ακριβως απο πανω του ,στον κομβο vabiris-nikaia #18807? Απο τον vabiris # 7425 μαλλον δεν μπορω να σηκωσουμε το λινκ μας προς το παρον μου εχει ξηλωθει 1 ιστος και θελει δουλεια....

Sent from my CUBOT GT99 using Tapatalk

----------


## commando

done εκπεμπεις;

----------


## commando

> Αν δεν φτιαξεις το λινκ με τον κοκκας θες να το γυρισεις με εμενα , μενω ακριβως απο πανω του ,στον κομβο vabiris-nikaia #18807? Απο τον vabiris # 7425 μαλλον δεν μπορω να σηκωσουμε το λινκ μας προς το παρον μου εχει ξηλωθει 1 ιστος και θελει δουλεια....
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT GT99 using Tapatalk


Διορθωση εκπεμπω στα 5700 οποτε εισαι ετοιμος γυρνας πιανω πχ matsulas me -67

----------


## vabiris

> Διορθωση εκπεμπω στα 5700 οποτε εισαι ετοιμος γυρνας πιανω πχ matsulas me -67


Οκ αυριο μεθαυριο ανεβαινω και γυρναω και εγω. Σορυ για το αλλο λινκ με τον #7425 , αλλα ειχε ξηλωθει ο ιστος και δεν εχω βρει χρονο να τον φτιαξω, γιατι πλεον δεν μενω εκει...

----------


## commando

no problem μιλαμε για το νεο τοτε κ αν ειναι καλο το γυρναμε Ν

----------


## vabiris

Σε χω χάσει εδώ και καιρό! έχεις πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο?

----------


## commando

Επανηλθε το λινκ με erasma σε Ν πλεον αφου επεστρεψε,σιγα σιγα θα ανεβουν και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## commando

Καλησπερα στην καραντινα.Επεστρεψα Ελλαδα λογω κορονα και αν θελει κανεις λινκ μου λεει

----------


## Convict

Έλα ρε COVID...!!!

----------


## commando

Υπαρχουν ελευθερα IF ενα κοιταει Πειραια ευθεια μικρολιμανο Πειραικη και το αλλο ευθεια Νεα Σμυρνη-Νικαια

----------


## Space

Καλησπέρα,

ενδιαφέρεται ένας φίλος.
Δεν έχει ακόμα κόμβο, αλλά θέλει να φτιάξει.
Απο εξοπλισμό θα έχει RB433 με cm9 οπότε θα μπορέσει να βγάλει ακόμα 2 Link.
Περιοχή Νέα Σμύρνη.

----------


## commando

Ναι αν ο φιλος σου ειναι στην Νεα Σμυρνη ψηλα και κοντα Erasma βγαινει στειλε Pm με τηλ να κανονισουμε.

----------


## senius

Γιώργαρε, ... Άραγε τι όνειρο να έβλεπες αυτές τις ημέρες, και πριν χρόνια? (είσαι τερματικός κόμβος στον nasos765)... Σου ερχετε το full ! by senius!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους . Στον κόμβο υπήρξε ταρατσάδα . Νέο bb link commando (#7578 ), με SV1EGD (#18606), σε N . Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!!

----------


## senius

Νέο bb link commando (#7578 ), με jimis123 (#7430) . Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!! Τούμπανο κόμβος ο Γιώργος commando !!!

----------

